# CLOMID GIRLS PART 10....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting      


xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks suzie new home already

sarah that guy sounds a git, hope you had a nice weekend and have forgotten about it.

hi everyone else hope you are having a good time

twiggy xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one, Thanks all for thinking of me. Unfortunatly our IVF ended in    

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

We went to collect Scratch the hamster on Friday and ended up with Twinkle the female one instead. the lady in the pet shop said the manager was a bit of a dick and that Scratch wasnt very good with kids. So she let us change to this one and i must admit she is really cute. So we are back to 3 women and one man in our house. Good job really as dh is getting on my nerves again. I am sure he thinks I run this house on fresh air!! And when I sasy I need some extra money for dd he goes nuts and starts going through everything I have to pay. I was not best pleased yesterday

But enough of me.

Kerry  How was the wedding?

Sarah  YOu killed that builder yet??

Flower How are you hun? 

B3ndy  You still awake??

Hiya to Twiggy and Binty and Bev and however else I have forgotten.

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, really must do some work today - god that sounds familiar!!

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Kelly i'm so sorry to hear that your IVF was unsuccessful - good luck for the future.

Sal Twinkle sounds lovely, thank god you saw someone else when you went back in the shop!!

Speak to you all soon.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning 

no time to chat or catch up, hope you are all ok. only 8 working days left so I need to pull my finger out!

Kelly  I'm so sorry hun, when will one of us "oldies" get a break eh.

see you later xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

God I've missed you all! What will I be like after two weeks away!! Hope you all had a nice weekend.

Quick personals....

Kelly...so so so sorry honey huge   to you both. How has your receiver done, if you don't mind my asking.

Flower...8 days   Blimey so soon! I'm getting scared now, still need to lose loads of weight!

B3ndy...your off today aren't you? Did DH get back OK Hun? Started   I hope!!  

Sarah....Bow bought you any more gifts this weekend?? Hope you sorted that nasty bloke out??!

Sal....Ah bless how lovely to have a new addition. Glad DH liked his surprise. If he's nasty o you threaten to cancel it  

Binty...How are you Hun? 

Bev...Sorry to hear about your friend, that so sad. Hope the little one will be OK. Hope your OK too, and bean.  

Nikki....you sound more positive Hun. Good news about the IVf referral. Your horse is beautiful, very jealous!

Kim...Hope your OK Hun.  

Twiggy...Are you off today?? I think so!  

Hi to anyone else.  Wedding was great, but got v v v  !! And guess what.......this make you  ....DBB was arrested for shoplifting on Friday!!!!! Tell all later!!

xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Witchie - your diary just made me    Wishing you all the luck in the world hun.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where are you all!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Quick hello just got to work have a monster hangover I was still drunk @ 7am!!!! Feel terrible and have ov pains so probably killed the egg off with all the alcohol!!!
Kerry - tell all about DBB!!!!!!!
Bow brought a mouse (dead) in to us Saturday morning!!! Bless Him!!!!
Kelly  I am so sorry IVF did not work this time hun. XXXX
Back later


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What on earth were you doing last night??  

DBB was arrested in Tesco for shoplifting! How funny is that! Don't know details yet but will keep you all posted!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ooooh Kerry do tell?? 

Sarah  Bless his little cotton socks. At least it was dead. Hash brought me a live frog once. And if you can imagine how slimy that was after coming out of the mouth of a boxer!!!!!!!!!!! 

I havent heard from dh all day. He has been a real **** and it seems that all we do is fight. Maybe it woul dbe easier if we just went our seperate ways and then at least the fighting would stop. I just donw know what to do anymore i am so tired with all the ttc and crap that goes with it 

Sorry for the me me me but just feeling a little down. I just feel thast you guys are my only support. Even my Mum had a pop yesterday   

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sal are you ok sweetie, we are all get down sometimes, whats up with dh 

Sarah, 7am blimey !  we were out for st georges day so am a little delicate today

Kerry, Oooooooh gossip !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh has got the ump because I asked him for some money. He was the one who pressurised me into turning down that job which would of made me finacially independant then when I ask for money(for dd's party and cake) he gets a ****ty on with me. And now he wants abreak down of all the incomings and outgoings in our house. I Iam sure he thinks I run the house on fesh air. I just havent the energy to fight anymore

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am going home now because I feel pants.

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal-  I am sorry you and DH are fighting again....I hope you work things out   Don't throw any fruit bowls will you?  We are always here to listen to your moaning!!!!

Flower - I am hanging today !!! We had a St Georges Day party/birthday party for a friend and I drank sooooo much I feel terrible!!!!!

Kerry -   Keep us posted hunny.

I have to go to Cardiff to have root canal treatment tomorrow so won't be around BUT my tooth is fine now!!!!! DH says I still have to go as the AB's have probably finally kicked in BUT I am soooo scared its a 1 1/2 hour appointment and will cost £525.00   great timing when we go away next week!!!!

 Hello everyone else


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal i'm so sorry hun, its just a blip i'm sure.  The ttc stuff takes its toll on all relationships at one time or another!  Have some good rest hun and i'm sure all will come back into focus....  thinking of you.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, thinking of you hun, i'm sure we have all been through similar in one way or another.  like Bev says it does take its toll on us all.  We are here for you to let off steam 

Sarah, still worth you going you dont wanna be poorly on your hols

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey chat is a bit stark on here today isn't it?!  Whats going on?  Where is everyone?  Kerry DBB update needed!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev - very quiet isn't it?
Well I am logging off now as I have loads to do and its too tempting to 'hang around' on here all afternoon.

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok hun, hope you get over your hangover soon xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am back again peeps. Still feel like [email protected] but hey ho whats new.

Blimey Sarah £525 that is really steep. I had a gold crown made but my dentist (who is lovely) did it when I was pg so I didnt have to pay. Do you see an nhs dentist? Coz if you do you get it free as you were pg last year. You still get the 12 months free dentist.I am lucky we have an nhs dentist and he is really nice. I have been going to him for 25 years.

Kerry   Fill us in get the goss!!!!!

Bev  YOu decided when your gonna give up work yet??

Flower  Not long now hun

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

No its a private dentist no NHS ones for miles around here   did not know that about being pg I don't really see myself as ever being pg as I only knew for 1 week before it all fell apart  

Byeee I am REALLY logging off now!!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sal

I'm going to stick to my original plan and aim to finish the week before I am due. I will just ensure that my boss knows that I need to ensure that someone knows exactly what I am working on at all times (from beginning of Sept), so I do not feel like i'm dropping everyone in it, if I have to go early.

My colleagues have already insisted that they are going to cover my desk and chair in bubble wrap in case my waters break.... as long as it humours someone, hey?!!

Sal you maybe able to answer a question for me that i've just posted from when you were pg with DD http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55674.0.html

Speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Going home shortly ladies, have a good evening, speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry i'm not around too much, its gonna be like this up until going away I'm afraid, its always the same.  I keep popping in though xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Its very quite on here today.

Kerry, lol about your DBB, It couldn't have happend to a nicer person....lol  What on earth has she lifted from Tesco!!!?? ha ha ha

Sarah, hope you tooth is sorted soon hun

Hi Bev, how are  you ?

Hello to flower, sal, B3ndy, binty, nikki and twiggy and all you other lovies who I might have missed 

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They won't divulge what it was she took (infact they maintain she is innocent, despite the fact she was in police cells till 10pm Friday night!!). But I will fight the clomid cause and find out! He he he  

How are you Kim?

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Lets hope its something funny she took!! 

I'm good thank you.  People keep pointing at my tummy which is a little weird!!!!! and suddenly they all think its ok to touch mu tummy to     I know they mean well but it like HELLO!!!!!    

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls!!!

how is everyone.  I'm shattered today. only 7 more work get ups, thats all thats keeping me going! in the 2ww now too  although we did every other day over ovulation didnt really cover the whole time I dont think xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Kim....A friend of mine said that when she was pregnant too, people thought it was ok to touch her tummy. Its a bit rude if you ask me!

Flower....  with your 7 get ups! He he he   24 work get ups for me!!  

Hope everyone is ok. Went to the gym, then cooked DH a lasagne, he managed to do the front garden, which I was most impressed with! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

little chuckle for you ladies  

FIRST TESTIMONY:

I walked into a hair salon with my husband and three kids in tow and
asked loudly, "How much do you charge for a shampoo and a blow job?" I
turned around and walked back out and never went back My husband didn't
say a word...he knew better.

>> SECOND TESTIMONY:

I was at the golf store comparing different kinds of golf balls. I was
unhappy with the women's type I had been using. After browsing for
several minutes, I was approached by one of the good-looking gentlemen
who works at the store. He asked if he could help me. Without thinking,
I looked at him and said, "I think I like playing with men's balls."

THIRD TESTIMONY:

My sister and I were at the mall and passed by a store that sold a
variety of candy and nuts. As we were looking at the display case, the
boy behind the counter asked if we needed any help. I replied, "No, I'm
just looking at your nuts." My sister started to laugh hysterically. The
boy grinned, and I turned beet-red and walked away. To this day, my
sister has never let me forget.

>> 

>> FOURTH TESTIMONY:

While in line at the bank one afternoon, my toddler decided to release
some pent-up energy and ran amok. I was finally able to grab hold of her
after receiving looks of disgust and annoyance from other patrons. I
told her that if she did not start behaving "right now" she would be
punished. To my horror, she looked me in the eye and said in a voice
just as threatening, "If you don't let me go right now, I will tell
Grandma that I saw you kissing Daddy's pee-pee last night!" The silence
was deafening after this enlightening exchange. Even the tellers stopped
what they were doing. I mustered up the last of my dignity and walked
out of the bank with my daughter in tow. The last thing I heard when the
door closed behind me, were screams of laughter.

>> 

>> FIFTH TESTIMONY:

Have you ever asked your child a question too many times? My
three-year-old son had a lot of problems with potty training and was on
him constantly. One day we stopped at Taco Bell for a quick lunch in
between errands. It was very busy, with a full dining room. While
enjoying my taco, I smelled something funny, so of course I checked my
seven-month-old daughter, and she was clean. The realized that Danny had
not asked to go potty in a while, so I asked him if he needed to go, and
he said "No". I kept thinking "Oh Lord, that child has had an accident,
and I don't have any clothes with me. " Then I said, "Danny, are you
SURE you didn't have an accident?" "No," he replied. I just KNEW that he
must have had an accident, because the smell was gettingworse. Soooooo,
I asked one more time, "Danny, did you have an accident?" This time he
jumped up, yanked down his pants, bent over and spread his cheeks and
yelled "SEE MOM, IT'S JUST FARTS!!" While 30 people nearly choked to
death on their tacos laughing, he calmly pulled up his pants and sat
down. An old couple made me feel better by thanking me for the best
laugh they'd ever had!

>> 

>> LAST TESTIMONY:

>> This had most of the state of Michigan laughing for 2 days and a very


>> embarrassed female news anchor who will, in the future, likely think 

>> before she speaks. What happens when you predict snow but don't get 

>> any! We

had

>> a

>> female news anchor that, the day after it was

>> supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and

asked:

"So Bob, where's that 8 inches you promised me last night?"

Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too they
were laughing so hard!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie I am in a foul mood. Me and dh are still not speaking and it is ov night tonight. So yet another month down the drain. and to make matters wose it looks like I am gonna have to cancel our trip. Whats the point we cant even be in the same room together let alone stay in a posh hotel. 

I hate my life

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal sounds like you need to rant hun, we are all here you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower.....fantastic hun  

Sal...Rant away babes. What has caused it all? IS it still him asking you where your money goes??

Bev...you ok hun?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies

Flower, 7 more get ups you lucky think.

Kerry, hello hun.

Sale, oh dear does sound like a rant is what you need.

Bev how are you hun?

Morning to everyone else.

Kim xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Got to be quick have fire alarm test soon

Sal.. Rant away hun
Flower.. you lucky thing holiday countdown beginning  
Bev, Kerry & Kim how are you

Will chatch up with you later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh god Sal, is it really that bad?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep  It is official my life totally sucks.

One  My daughter talks to me like ****!! And my partner never backs me up.

Two my partner is always working so I feel like a single parent

Three  My Mum thinks I am loosing my marbles and insists that I see the doc as she thinks I am depressed again.

Four I am always skint and I hate worrying about money.

Five  it is ov time and I cant even manage to stay civil to the [email protected] let alone shag him

Sorry for being such a pain. I will be abou tbut not posting much until this cloud clears

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well back in the office now.

Went to dr's yesterday afternoon as coughing really bad and told have chest infection and put on antibiotics for 7 days.

Then saw consultant last night (1st time since op) he showed me pictures of my ovaries where they were drilled and also the Endo which he removed from bowel, both ovaries and uterus   didn't realise that there was so much he also said that my tubes were clear and very healthy.

Now have to wait till AF then LH levels need to be tested cd3-5 and prog test on cd21 but we can ttc on  this cycle.  He said it sounds promising as I had really bad ov pains on cd14.  But if prog comes back low again he is going to give me Clomid again.

Binty


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. sorry posted at the same time.  So sorry that you are having a bad day hun   men can be such jerks sometimes.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Binty, fingers crossed for you Hun and here hoping the ov pains popped out a healthy little egg.

Sal, I hope your cloud lifts, things can look so horrid sometimes.  We are all here and don't care how many times you rant.

Its very quite on here today.  Were is everyone !!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sal.... Don't know what to say honey. Sounds like you and DH need to sit down and talk it out.  

Binty....thats good news hun that he thinks everything will be sorted now.  for this cycle hun.

Kim.... 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal dont know what to say, it does sound like you both need a good talk 
rant away on here, we are listening xxx

wheres B3ndy?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty, great news from your appt. best of luck, lets hope its kick started everything for you   xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

i posted a long message this morning and it hasnt shown up   really busy at work, boss has fecked of to a conference in manchester for a skive and left everything to me as usual am so sick of this  ok rant over.

kerry yes i was off yesterday honey, was running my grandparents to airport (barboados) wanted to jump in their suitcase but were going easyjet to london so i think i would have put them over the weight limit 

sal twinkle sounds very cute, women are better than men anyway (as long as she isnt pregers)  hope the cloud clears honey, rant all you like 

binty hope the antibiotics help honey, good luck for this cycle.

hi flower how are  you?


kelly sorry ivf didnt work honey, are you going to give it another shot?

hi kim/ bev

sarah how are you honey? hope the tooths better

well i went to hospital this morning, had to wait for ages for scan as dr was doing a c section. When i got taken they said lining is still thick and irregular and has fluid, said i may have a fibroid as well  Dr didnt know what to do s they have already pumped my full of drugs trying to thin it, so she paged the professor guy and he said to start the fsh injections and see what happens. I managed to do the injection myself and didnt hurt was well impressed but not holding out much hope for it working now 

ok have to go speak soon ,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks girls

I just feel so poop . Dh is really getting me down and dd is hard work at the minute. I just dont know what to do for the best anymore 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...good luck with the FSH injections hun.

Sally....oh hun, I know how you feel. Try and stay  , I hate seeing you  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Twiggy.. hope the FSH injections work hun
Sal.. try not to be so   maybe your weekend away will be the ideal time to have a real heart to heart.
Kerry.. how are you hun? Is DBB around today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's been and is due back soon - boo   !!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey girls

sorry - am 'sort of' here - was off yesterday for working Saturday and today I'm doing a day shift 10 til 6 (another lie in!!!!! whey hey!!) but am up to eyes with work ...not enough hours in the day!! so don't have time for personals right now I'm afraid.

hope you're all ok - try and catch up laters

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

B3ndy, Hello

Kerry.......did you find out what DBB got caught shop lifting??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We think it was a few different things. She'd gone to do a big shop and bought multiples of various things, but we think she only paid for a few of them. Don't know if we'll ever get the full story. Just keep smiling to myself about it all the time!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Gotta go - sorry not had time to chat today girls - am back in to work at 5am tomorrow so need to leave bang on time today and still loads to do

nothing much to update - other than   is well and truly underway in our household since dh walked in the door on Sunday!   (poor thing he was knackered!! but I gave him a proper welcome home!) ....oh and our follow up appt has been cancelled for this Thurs (consultant got a conference to go to in Bradford!) so it's now going to be next Tues - May 2nd

hope you're all ok - looks like everyone's busy at work today!! (Sal - hope you're not too   still hon!)

see's ya all tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I think things like that are priceless, especially with how horrid she was with you the other month, they say it will always come back and get you!!!! I would have the biggest smile on my face, to be honest I don't think I be able to look at her in the eye with how smiling.

Make sure you keep you bag locked away.....lol  

Bye B3ndy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim.....He he he! I know, its payback!  

B3ndy....Have  anice night hun. Catch up soon.

Got out appointment at St Mary's this Friday. Hoping we get our paperwork for the IVF list. Fed up with waiting now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello and bye B3ndy!   

Sal, i dont know what you to say.  maybe you should go on your trip, it might be what you both need?  

Kerry, this is SO funny about your boss!  

Twiggy  

What CD is everyone?  I seem to remember I was cycling with some people, was it you kerry?    Its CD 20 for me today of 32 day cycle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm CD18 hun so its was me. Testing 5th May

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

CD24 for me of 28 day cycle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

cycle buddy, i'm testing 7th may, the day we fly out!  xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

lots of baby dust to you all then xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls,

i am either cd 18 or 8 depending on what period you take, not sure about how these injections affect cycle but should know when/ if ovulate as they are going to give me hgc injection to induce ovualtion so can count 2ww from then.

flower/ b3ndy/ binty/ kerry good luck with this cycle

wheres sarah?

sal hope you are feeling better honey.

twiggyxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know mine will be a BFN....got pre-af munchies already! A sure sign she is on her way. It always happens about a week before.

Flower & Binty...good luck honies

Twiggy...hope injections are ok hun

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

this day just seem to be draggin, these last 10mins are lasting foreverrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't think this cycle will work didn't have much BMS as had terrible cold/cough etc.

Good luck to the rest of you 

Going to log off now will chat tomorrow

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

nope, me neither really. got pre-af munches too and had the big O this morning followed by cramps, a sign she is on her way, plus stupid dreams, I get them a week before she is due.  I hope if she is coming its early, get the first day out of the way before we fly.

back in a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God what are we all like! Even DH said last night it will be a miracle if we're pg this month as we've only done it 3 times! Not very vigilant! 

Dreading Friday's appointment   I guess we'll just have to see what happens.

Back soon, got loads to do.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
What a lot I missed yesterday!!!!   Sal - how are you feeling today?  
Kim - I can understand how you feel about people touching your tum but the way I feel I would LOVE someone to be touching my big belly @ the moment!!!! Hey I am sure I will change my mind if and when it happens  
Kerry - Hiya hun - don't blame you for being   about DBB shop lifting silly cow!!!
Flower - I am really counting down now to my hols!!!! started packing last night!   usually I leave everything to the last minute!!!
Binty - Sending you some    vibes for this month!
B3ndy - you OK today?  Back up @ 4.30am!!!  
Bev, Twiggy et al  
I have a couple of meetings today so will pop on inbetween them!
My tooth much better after £525 worth of treatment and 1 1/2 hours of agony!!! actually it was OK and am glad I had it done!!!  I would not recomment root canal treatment to anyone though!!!
Well its CD 13 for me and we have only mangaged BMS on CD10 so far, I felt rough last night so we gave it a miss and we won't get time tonight as we are both out and DH on early shifts.....we will BMS CD 14 and I am sure its OK as I don't usually ov until CD18 - 22 and although I have ov pains I have no EWCM yet.  
Hey I am feeling relaxed this month anyway!!!
I went to GP for a script via my cons for 1 month clomid as I only had 5 months and cons wants me to try 6 months - when I got home the doc has given me another 6 months!!! that is pretty careless!!!!
Better go, back later - sorry for the long boring post, but its been ages since I posted properly!!!

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Hope you don't mind me crashing the thread...wanted to say thanks to those of you who have PM'd me...really means alot 

Just thought give you quick update on one of your old clomid buddies...well I had ET yesterday (feeling bit sore) & they got 10 eggs...just got call from embryologist & 7 have fertilised so I've got ET tomorrow   They're only at one cell stage (as should be) but should start dividing so fingers crossed they all do as they should & we have some good embies tomorrow...clinic will grade them tomorrow.

Really excited but still pretty nervous as we're not out of the woods yet...

Wishing all of you loads of luck...  

Thinking of you...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here and still feel like poo. Dh got into bed last night and I thought he was making an effort. We ended up BMSing and then this morning he is all cold and moody again. And when I asked him he said he had an itch that needed scratching. So I feel much better about that!!!!

But on the good side dd is 5 today and we had a lovely morning. I am really looking forward to collecting her from school

Catch you all later and sorry for the me me me

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sorry been really busy so far today.

Sal..  try not to be too down about dh it probably male PMT    Wish dd happy birthday from us
Minxy.. great news hope all goes well tomorrow
Sarah.. glad you got your tooth sorted even though it cost a fortune at least you can enjoy your hols pain free
Kerry.. is this your 1st appt on Friday to discuss IVF?
 Flower, Kim, Bev, Twiggy, B3ndy and anyone else I've missed

Well dh is away for tonight so going to order in chinese and watch dvd then early to bed as have early meeting in the morning  .

Need to go will chat later.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi peeps am here

but am trying to be good and not be on here too much - that   of a pig that stood in for me while I was away has been poo stirring good and proper and trying to show me up no end, and make out I can't do my job.
I've already had a row with him in the middle of the office today (I don't take people like that too kindly  ) so am trying to cover my back.
Will have more time when get home laters

Hi to everyone hope you're ok - will catch up with personals this aft....(Sarah glad tooth is better hon - Sal don't be too  like you say it's DD's b'day and the sun is shining down today! hoorah)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy....    honey.

Binty...yes first appt to discuss and hopeful get paperwork etc. Just wan tto get it done now!  Chinese and DVD sounds great! Can we all come??!!  

Sal...Oh hun. Did I read your post right about BMS, that DH "needed" to do it?? I'd have slapped him! Thats not nice. Glad you had a ncie morning with DD, lots of               to her!

Sarah...so glad you got your tooth sorted hun. When do you go away?

B3ndy...what a   he is. Warn him that teh Clomid chicks will be round to   him if he's not careful!

Everyone else ok??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - Have a good day with DD !   I am sure she will be OK and doesn't mean to talk back to you think most kids change like that when they start school, she will settle down   I would slap DH if I was you!!!!  

Minxy - thinking about you at the moment! Let us know how it goes tomorrow    

Kerry - I finish work Wednesday morning and we fly on Thursday, think the weather is pretty [email protected] there at the moment but hey I just want to get away!!!!

Catch you all later!!!! Its fab to be able to drink 'hot' tea again!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, wishing you all the luck in the world          keep us posted  

B3ndy, cheeky bugger    needs a good    

Kerry, good luck for Friday hun, Dr S is lovely I hope you see him personally, he really knows his stuff.  I can only assume he will then pass your info onto dr lieberman and they will send you your info?  thats if its the same way as we did  

Binty,   Mmmmm chinese!  I've been fancying a proper curry for months and am treated us to a nice takeaway the night before we go away, can't wait  

Sarah, so glad tooth is ok   worth every penny

Sal, Am i being a bit    did he mean he basically had a hard on and needed a    sending you lots of  anyway, you are down at the moment.     to dd

 everyone else !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I hope thats what happens too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Minxy

Great news so far, good luck for tomorrow.

Will be thinking of you.

Jennie
  x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

I think he was just trying to be funny but like you say I think a good   is in order!!.

Well most of our rows have been about money and I have just had some good news. One of the Prof's here needs a new PA and it is only for 17.5 hours a week. And I could do that as well as my job in PG. So basically I woul dhave 2 jobs for the Uni and would be doing a total of 35 hours. Which is a pretty good compromise and would eleviate alot of our stress at home then maybe things would get back to normal. 

Sal x

Ps  Witchie sorry the witch got you hun. Send her to me I am in the mood for a  

Minxy  Good luck hun you deserve it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...that sounds good hun. Good luck with it.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good idea Sal, sounds good to me! 
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. Great idea.  Good luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I defo think it woul dhelp. All I need to do now is get dh to actually sit down and talk to m3. He did make an effort last night after we had a blazer and he made some tea. Mind you I refused to eat it but he did make some

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Off to get some lunch will chat later


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya girls

sal i would have slapped dh if he said that to me, b3ndy guy at your work needs a good  aswell send him round i will do it.

kerry good luck with app honey, do you know how long the waiting list is?

minxy thats great news honey been wondering how you are getting on, has come round really quick. & embries is great hope they all grow over night and you get some frosties as well as 2 good embries put back. Keep us up to date honey, will be thinking of you   

sarah glad your tooth is better honey

hi jennie a 

wichie sorry witch got you honey 

hi flower how are you honey

you ladies need to be more positive you never know, go d i sound like dh and coming from one of the most -ve people on the planet  good luck  

binty i am having an indian tonight althoughj am working until the back of 7 again, am shattered these 12 1/2 hour shifts are killing me 

well i di my 2nd injection all by myself this morning with dh cringing trying to watch  god knows what he will be like at the birth if i ever do get preg   ok got to run,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy *ouch*
you brave soldier

I'm fine thanks xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...you are brave hun! Wait list is 3 years I think, is that right Flower??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

pooh - am in the mood for a  with you guys - bloody work has to get in the way!!

am offski in a tick but will 'speak' laters when get home

LOL to you all 

S
xx

(Minxy have pm'd you! with lots of    attached!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Twiggy   i had to inject 4 times a day when I was having dd. It does get easier.

I am off home now to decorate the house with balloons and banners for dd when she gets home from school.

Thanks for listening to my woes and worries. I do appreciate it and I am you are all here to listen to me 

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, yeah 3 years approx 

 Sal and B3ndy, have a great party Sal


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies.

Sal I would have   DH if he had said that to me!  Job sounds good though good luck!  Hope DD has a wonderful afternoon/ evening!

Twiggy - well done on the injections hun, not sure I could do it.

Kerry keep   about your appointment babe, it'll be fine and at least you won't be in limbo anymore!!

Natasha - got everything crossed for you hun, have been thinking about you, but didn't want to bombard you with PM's!!

Sarah - glad tooth is sorted and your feeling relaxed about ttc at the moment.

Had a crap morning, I won't bore you with the details I only ever seem to do me posts at the moment!!  Have a good rest of the day and I will be back with you my usual   self tomorrow!!

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev feel free to bore us.....after all I bored you all moaning about my toothache


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now and I feel much better. My Dad went to collect dd's cake and it is perfect(pictures to follow)

i can't wait for her to come home and see her liittle face.I just wish the bloody wind would stop popping my balloons

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....  hun. Glad you feel a bit better. Maybe the party will brighten/lighten DH's mood too. Have a lovely afternoon.

Bev...you can bore us with anything hun, thats what we're here for!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola ladies

now I've finally got out of that hell hole some time for a proper  !!

Sal - wish dd a top  ....am dying to see the pics...like Kerry says it's probably just what dh needs ...the last thing dd would want to see is mum and dad cross with one another and he'll realise that. Will he be ok about you working full time again then - if so sounds a good bet.

Kerry - you excited about your appt on Friday? it'll get the ball rolling at last won't it? good luck!

Bev - what's up hon - is it the outlaws/folks getting on your goat? 

Sarah - you sound very chilled about the   this month....we got underway sunday and monday but was too knackered last night and think the ewcm has arrived today so going to nap this aft to get my energy levels up in prep for tonight ....had my first dream ever about having a baby at the weekend - freaked me out a little.

Flower - good idea about the curry before you go away - i'd be the same - never mind the diet - you've been so good you'll deserve a treat!!

Twiggy - no wonder you're pooped working 12 and a half hour days - is there no let up soon? rather you than me with the injections though - I'm amazed I'm still going to acupuncture - I HATE needles!

Where's the  gone - was lovely here this am - even light when I left house at 4.45am....roll on the Summer!!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks ladies!!

I went to a routine midwife appointment this morning 09.30.  She asked the normal how was I feeling anything I was concerned about blah blah blah.  I mentioned the fact that i've (Warning) been feeling very WET downstairs and that it didn't look or have the consistency of discharge, more the consistency of urine without the colouring or smell.  She then started on a whole host of questions (including the you do experience more discharge when pregnant, which I already had experienced) I tried to follow as best I could, next minute i'm being sent to the Day Care Assessment Unit to see if my waters were leaking.  They have since checked me over and said the cervix is closed and they did an internal and asked me to cough, no leakage at all so have sent me home.  Now considering this was just a mention in passing comment I am now really worried that indeed my waters are leaking (this had not even crossed my mind in the past) its been happening a week now.  I don't feel it happen just started noticing that i'm wet (i'm now wearing liners every day).

Just annoyed me that I went in there completely unconcerned and now am worried something awful is happneing, back to knicker watch for me  !!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Bev   it's a good thing they sent you for a scan straightaway coz at least you have proof now that everything's ok - so feel assured that your little bean is ok....did they give you any signs to look out for so that you know everything is as it should be? try not to be  hon


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - forgot to say earlier job sounds FAB!!!  Hope DD has a fab birthday!!!!

Bev -  sorry you are worried hun, but they have checked you out so I am sure everything is fine.  

B3ndy - My EWCM seems to have started so probably gonna ov end of the week I reckon that means I could be in my 2WWW when on hols   I thought we might be BMS ing when on hols!!!!! Still gonna have a good time thou and have a few drinks


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I just think it would have been better to scan me so that they could have told me if the sack was leaking at all and if there was enough fluid around the baby?!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

why don't you ask them to do that?  Or won't they do it?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - I've never been that sure - but do you ov a couple of days after the arrival of ewcm then? I still get   by it all.....as for enjoying the hols - too right - bring it on!!  all that  and ... 

Bev - surely if your cervix is closed that's a good sign that it's not leakage though - or can it open and close again?...if you are still   then ask for another scan - a worried mum is not a happy mum so they should listen to your concerns

...........talking of bubba's I'm just watching some home diy thing on ITV and they did a nursery for a woman expecting twins - the room was with a farm theme but blue walls ....three weeks later she gave birth to 2 girls apparantly!!  (hope she had a tin of paint handy!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev....if your worried hun go back and ask them to scan you. I would. I'm sure its nothing to worry about though.  

B3ndy...I had my first baby dream the other week, freaked me out too. But was then really   when I realised it was a dream!

Sarah...how many sleeps left hun??

Twiggy...don't work too hard honey, enjoy your take away!

Flower...you still here??

I'm trying to work out the mileage costs to 205 pubs over the UK for us to deliver and install new mirrors! How exciting is my day!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

The wierd thing about the dream Kerry is that you would have thought with ttc for so long I'd have had one before now - but i've NEVER had one where I actually see myself holding a bubba, i even remembered that it was a girl - and I was getting wound up in the dream coz I was trying to breastfeed but had no (.)(.) coz they'd deflated straight after birth - i wonder what a 'dream dr' would make of that one!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Bev, that must have been quite a shock 
do you have a midwife you can call, i dont really know how things work once you are pregnant so excuse my ignorance.
my friend who is 5 months has been experiencing stuff down there that "isnt right" with fluid etc. they have checked her and taken swabs and scans etc and everything is just fine.  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...I know, its the first one I had where I "had" a baby. I think me and DH were trying to figure out what to do!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I have another scan booked for May 9th so i suppose they are just waiting for that.  They didn't seem concerned at all at the hospital.  Just me looking too far into things again now doubt!  Nothing has ever been straight forward to me so why on earth would I have a straight forward pregnancy !!  Thanks for your advice ladies.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for May 9th Bev hon!

Kerry      at the figuring out what to do!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

question to pose to you girls - if you felt someone was stirring the proverbial and trying to undermine you at work - would you mention anything to management or confront the person themselves? I'm still feeling really   about  Boy Wonder this aft and it's making me feel really paranoid...i'd die if people at work thought I wasn't capable in my job - but I just don't know what he's saying behind my back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I would speak to the person first, and tell them you will take it further unless they give you a full explanation or change their ways.

see you tomo girls, sal have a great night xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm with Flower on this one B3ndy!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks girls - he's such a slippery sid this one I'm feeling really wound up at the mo - I just don't know how this guy will react to full on confrontation - am afraid I won't like what he's got to say either as I'm sure he thinks I'm poo at my job.

 Flower - good luck at weigh in!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

c u later guys - am off to go plan my method of 'attack' on Wonder Boy!! oh the joys of working in a competitive, back stabbing and small minded office!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm off shortly too even though i've only been here for the last four hours!!  Speak to you tomorrow.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - good luck with weigh in  
B3ndy - I agree with Flower   I think my EWCM usually starts 4 days before and on the wettest day (TMI sorry) I usually get a surge on OPK and blood tests show that I usually ov the day after my surge ot thereabouts   isn't it before all this TTC stuff I did not have a clue about my own body.   
Bev -   for May 9th
Kerry - I finish work Wednesday @ 12noon then we fly early on Thursday from Bristol airport - I am a very bad flyer so won't be excited until I actually get there!!!! My fear seems to have got worse as I have got older!!!!  

Right I am off in a bit!!!!! My job tonight is to watch a CCTV video of a sewage pipe - HA HA HA need to see what the problem is and make notes for my boss!!!!! Told DH we had a dirty film for later!!!!! He he he !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lovin' the dirty film promise!   

B3ndy...I would confront him first, then take it further like the others say.

Bev...have a nice night.

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok on a quick break cant stay long only 2 1/2 hours to go 

thanks for support i was very proud of myself, didnt think i would be able to inject but if its something you want, no pain no gain and it doesnt really hurt. 

kerry/ flower is it 3 years for nhs? think we are 3 1/2 years here, thats what it said on my last letter and private is about a year. Good luck.

bev try not to worry honey i know it must be hard, i am sure everything is fine.

sarah you are so right didnt have a clue before ttc

b3ndy put something in his road to trip him up

i have to run 

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Hope you are all well today!   Bowie  brought me a lovely present a tiny little field mouse (dead) this morning , bless him.
Back later!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls!

Bow is so sweet bringing you such wonderful gifts Sarah   Loving the dirty film thing!

how is everyone?

had one of those nights last night when you have a horrible horrible dream but it is so real. i sat bolt upright in bed with my heart pounding it was horrible.  i usually get bad dreams a week before AF but not this bad.  one good thing is that if it is pre-AF dreams I'd be due on a few days early next week which is fab as i get the worst out the way before we fly


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sarah...bless Bow. My cat used to bring me all sorts when we had him, lovely gifts like rabbits! Not nice when you 6 years old!   How was the dirty movie??!!

Flower...oh Hun, I hate those dreams. I dreamt once that I couldn't move, then that I was awake and still couldn't move, then I finally woke up in exactly the position I just dreamt I couldn't move! It was well weird! Quick "q"....where do I go tomorrow to Dr Seif? Is it Gynea or Outpatients?

Hope everyone else is OK?

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning ladies cant speak long as really busy at work and wont get on at lunch as have reflexology today. I will try and nip back this aft.

sarah poor wee field mouse  i am a sucker for the underdog 

flower last nighjt i dreamt i murdered my gardener and buried him under his own patio as i dont have one  dont know what that says 

hi kerry

ok really have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How bizarre!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Loving all your   dreams!!!! When I first started clomid I had really crazy dreams but the last 2 cycles have been OK infact I haven't had many side effects at all    Apart from a pizza face and dry skin that is!!!!!  Oh and beating DH up!!!! But think that was more to do with my tooth ache!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

REally busy today but in a much much better mood. Me and dh sortedt things and even had nice bms!!

Thanks for listening chicks and I will pop on later when not so busy.

Bev  Try not to stress. Like B3ndy says a worried mum isnt a happy mum. i cant offer any advice as I dont remember that much about "being wet" but if your unsure go back and make them scan you you have the rights to request one

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....no Robbie dreams for a while then??  

Sally...so glad you've made up hun. How was DD's party??

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The party is tonight we just had ballonns and apizza and b'day cake last night with me and dh and my mum and dad. Tonight is the night of 20 5 year olds

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

rather you than me!!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, you want the Womens Outpatients.  go in the entrance on the side, what time is your appt? there is a carpark right facing but it gets full early.  if you go through the st marys entrance and follow signs for womens outpatients, its to the bottom and left and right at the big rabbit!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning

Sarah, what a nice gift from Bow, my cat Burt brough me a live bumble bee last year!!! I felt awful wheen I screamed and ran away from him, he looked gutted.

B3ndy, sorry about wonder boy!! its horrid when people are like that.

Kerry, how are you hun.

Flower, Sal, Binty Twiggy Hello xx

Bev, sorry about your news yesterday hun, I hope you feel a little better today.  Big hug to you.

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chickadees

   at the dirty film too Sarah!!

Sal - how did the birthday cake go down with dd? good luck with the party tonight - I bet dd is really excited (.......glad that you and dh ok now - a bit of 'howz yer father' after a row can do wonders! )

Ola Flower, Kerry, Kim and Twiggy - howz you all today?

Talking of dreams - I continually have one about my two front teeth falling out - good thing I work in radio!!    

(btw - Wonder Boy is behaving himself today - thank God - I got myself so wound up last night about confronting him today i didn't sleep a wink!!)


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh B3ndy, not what you need no sleep and then faced with a creep like that,


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower... I'll find it, I hope! DH an DH are going separately as he has to go to his store in town afterwards and I have to come back here. Appointment is at 10am.

B3ndy..have you said anything to him then??

Kim...how are you hun? I'm ok, glad its almost the weekend again!

I have had constant Ovary pains this week. Don't know whats going on. Convinced witch is coming next week, have been teary all week and eating for England!

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry really busy today will try to pop on later and catch up.

Hope you are all having a good day.

Binty


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies.

*Sarah * loving your definition of a dirty film!!

*Sal * so glad to have happy Sal back again, glad you've had a heart to heart hun and got it sorted and nice BMS - result!! You must be a complete nutter to have 20 children to look after all at once, that'll do nothing for your stress levels!!

You lot and your dreams 

*Twiggy * don't work too hard hun

*Kerry * how are you hun? Was it weigh in last night?

*Flower* how was the weigh in hun? How are you today?

*Kim * hello hun, are you OK?

I have made myself calm down today, I am still experiencing increased leakage but as I have been told a million times they are very careful if you get sent to DAU to ensure there is nothing wrong, so I am telling myself that I am just one of these ladies that has loads of discharge all the time. The babies heartbeat was just fine when they took it yesterday so it must be happy. Thanks once again for all your support 

I'm off work tomorrow for DH's birthday, probably the last one that I actually take notice of - blimey that sounds awful, but he is like a big kid gets so excited about his birthday! Can't see him being that chuffed about his pressies this year though - he has a Flymo, the Haynes guide to Babies and a CD  I decided to be all sensible and not buy anything he didn't need 

So if I don't get back on today, which lets face it is unlikely  I hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Bev xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Why on earth is the word *was* being bleeped?!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was just trying to figure that out myself. I thought I had gone nuttier than normal. 

Sal x

B3ndy  The cake was lovely and dd loved it. i will post some photos when I get round to it.

And I have paid an entertainer for the party. Dh offered but it was just easier to pay a really nice lady with a loud whistle to keep them in check!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

W hat's with all the *bleepers*?? I typed s t o r e s and it changed it !!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev....I get like that about my birthday! Sad but I ove it, being the entre of attention for one day!

Sal...Thank goodness for entertainment!! He he he


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just been sat here for ten mins trying to work out what the feck bleepers is all about?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Yippee bleepers have gone!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thank god I thought you lot had started speaking in code so I could not understand you!!!!  

Just noticed that One_Day_Soon has got a natural BFP after 4 months on clomid whilst waiting for IVF!!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats fantastic news!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great news!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep good news, just wish it was one of us. Very   today.

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish it was all of you xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry I know what you mean!!!! Its so unfair isn't it?    I am just sooooo trying to lead a normal life and just hope it happens!!! Easier said than done.
The worst thing is I have this wedding to go to in August and 'our friends' will be there who conceived the same time as me (ish) and she will be about to drop    I just don't want to go....I don't want their sympathy  

God I am so bitter and twisted deep down - but why should they conceive after 3 months of marriage when we have been married 4 years and TTC nearly 3  

rant over - I am fine really just need a rant sometimes!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We really are all having rants this week.  But Sarah you rant anyway honey I know just how you feel

And Kerry I agree with you. It is abou ttime one of us "oldies" had a bfp. 

Nearly dinner time and 1245 finish today to pack for London and get dd's party dress ready

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its OK Hun, I feel the same. I'm beginning to feel like its never going to happen, but I can't stop thinking about it anyway. I must have done something really bad to not have been Lucky enough to get pg yet. Thats how I feel.  Apart from thinking how much weight I need to lose, having a baby is constantly on my mind at the moment.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm with you all xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't say anything to make it better so have one of these  and one of these   each!!

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you. Think we could all do with something great happening. If I win the lottery jackpot I'll give you all enough for IVF! And Kim and Bev I'll give you the equivalent for a trust fund for little beans!

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi clomid chicks

Hope you don't mind me crashing again... 

Just a quickie as I'm gonna chill...currently lying horizontal on sofa balancing the lap top !!

Had ET at 1pm today so have 2 beans on board !! 

Of the 7 eggs that fertilised, 6 went on to divide and classed as Grade 1, 4 cell embies which embryologist said was excellent...we couldn't stop smiling !!

Anyway, 2 put back & 4 in freezer...

So now I'm in that dreaded 2ww.  

Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes & PM's I've been sent...means alot 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi again..........BEWARE RANT ALERT!!!

looks like the   is catching.......I disappeared earlier coz  I was hauled into my big boss's office for over AN HOUR - to discuss my future - seems I was right, whilst I was away Wonder Boy has been bending her ear telling her how great he would be in my job...so after 3 years all my hard work and passion for the programme could end soon. I was so angry I went off on one about his unprofessionalism and how he'd been this week....backstabbing, immature blah blah - anyhow seems she now may have changed her mind and wants us to work 'together' in a sort of meeting of two minds and on a new shift system.I know I said before to you guys that I was considering coming off the early shifts but I wanted it to be on MY terms - not because some backstabber has got his way and trodden all over me in the process.

my boss has gone away to think about what i've told her and is then 'getting back to me'.....I'm so  .....don;t know whether to   or  


S
xx

(am sorry you guys are feeling   today too - when are we going to get a break eh?!  )


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Minxy 

Sorry I posted at same time as you - fantastic news on the embies - I hope the next 14 days fly by for you and end up with your much deserved bfp!!

  

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

Can't believe what that rat bag has done to you send him reound here so I can  his head in for you.  At least your boss has listerned to what you said and not made a decision just yet.  Good luck hun


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Minxy

Keeping my fingers crossed for you during you 2ww hoping it brings you good news.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so mad I don't know what to do with myself - am considering ringing my line manager so I can argue my case but I shouldn't fr*gg*n' have to do that when I have more than proved myself in the job....I guess I'm just not 'flavour of the month' right now - unlike 'Slimey Sid'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thing is I cant speak to any of my 'confidantes' at work coz she told me our chat was 'confidential'......just bent dh's ear for last half hour!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Aghhhhh B3ndy I am so angry for you     what are you gonna do!!!!

Minxy - I am sending so many      your way I really hope you get a BFP!!!! When is test day? 

Back in a bit!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy what a complete **** hole.

Minxy got everything crossed for you hun, thinking of you.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

half of me thinks f**ck it (sorry about language) step aside and hope he has a totally miserable, shi**y time and makes himself ill with the rubbish hours....the other half of me is very proud and I don't want to step aside...not least of all for someone who's only had ONE go in the role for THREE weeks, has been at the station only 3 years (I've been there 7) and who 2 months ago had applied for a job at another station...shows where my loyalty has got me......if only I'd gone back to work sooner, after my lap!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, don't blame your LAP. Its him thats in the wrong, what a total [email protected]! And I'm   with your boss too for listening to him. I hope she now see's what a little [email protected] he is!

Minxy....wow thats fantastic. Keeping everything crossed for you honey. Take it easy won't you.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry not around girls, will try and catch up with messages but work is crazy and i'm about to bop someone. just wanted to wish kerry good luck for tomorrow, hope the appt goes well xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG B3ndy what a fecking [email protected] he is Grrrrrr I'm so annoyed for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie. I'm getting nervous! Can't remember if I'm meant to take anything with me! 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Omg yeah -    good luck Kerry - are you going to be able to update us afterwards to let us know how you got on?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm coming straight into work hun so will update when I get back.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

here's hoping you get your consultant on a good day - like witchie poo!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I hope so. Bet DBB has forgotten I'm going, silly


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to     my DBB right now!!  .......the sooner i get my bfp the sooner I can get outta there for a good six months at least!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mean. Just want it to happen then most of my stress will have gone.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

to be honest it's the only thing I care about right now (and dh and family of course) but sack work, that's the last drop of blood they get off me!

talking of TTC - I'd better head off and get a nap before dh gets home  , I've got a lie in tomorrow - am playing boss lady of the newsroom (maybe I should let the power go to my head and act like a c***k to everyone like Wonder Boy!) - will try and get on in the day, but it'll probably be manic, so may be difficult to log on until I get home at 4pm.....hopefully some peeps will still be around by then!

If not have a top Bank Hols everyone (I'm working Monday - boo!)..and thanks for listening to my whinge fest today - you're all life savers!!! 

LOL

S
XXX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy have a good day tomorrow!!!
Kerry - good luck for tomorrow!
Talk to everyone tomorrow!!!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...I know what you mean. I couldn't care less about work at the moment, just want my BFP!!

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow everyone.

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

god you girls can talk, well am still at work   so cant speak long, am going back to the hosp in morning to see if need to change dose of injections, had a bit of pain in side not sure what it is. 

kerry i know what you mean my boss wants me to think about getting his job when he leaves (in 835 days) yes he counts the days to retirement, really makes you want the job  seriously though i hope i have little kiddies to look after by then. good luck for tomorrow

hope you all have a good night have to run.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies   Its FRIDAY!!!!!!

Twiggy - Hope you are OK are you working over the weekend?  You must be knackered with all those 12 hour shifts!

Kerry - I know you are not around but hope everything goes OK

Sal - Are you off to London today?  Have I missed you?

Flower - Hiya hun - not long now till !!!!!

B3ndy - How is Knob Head today?  

Binty - Hiya Hun - How are you?  

Bev/ Kim hope you and bumps are both doing OK   If I have missed anyone I am sorry  

Back in a bit

Hugs Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls!!

B3ndy, dont get yourself worked up (easier said than done) you have to try and stay calm for BMS hunny, he is not worth it the [email protected]!

Back in a bit.  Sarah, can't wait, only 4 more working days wooo-hooo! sorry, when do you fly again?  Its the hen night this weekend so I'll probably spend sun/mon recovering and packing!!

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I am here peeps just busy.

Kerry I have missed you but I am thinking about you.

Minxy  Take it easy hun and good luck

Flower,Sarah,binty,bev,twiggy  hiya chicks

B3ndy just go in there and smack the [email protected] thats what I woul do.

I will be back later

love ya all

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower we fly Thursday morning and I finish work Wednesday @ 12noon!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry been really busy this week so not had much time to chat.

Sal.. Hope you have a fab weekend hun you deserve it  
Kerry.. Sorry missed you but good luck for today  
B3ndy..  I agree with sal give him a wallop from me  
Sarah.. I'm feeling a lot better antibiotics have started to work - how are you?
Twiggy.. I don't think I could do 12 hour days you must be shattered.
Bev/Kim.. hope you are both well

Will catch up with you all in a bit.

Did you hear about that guy who has set up a website saying that if he gets 2million hits his girlfriend will have a threesome  

Binty


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

yeh i am shattered and dont think these injections are helping, but have 2 follies which may grow bigger over the weekend, will know more on monday as are to small at mo to tell if have an egg in or not, one is 12mm and 1 10mm, so fingers crossed.

DH going down to wales to play golf with padraig harrington the famous irish golfer gadgie so i was going to go with him but depends on hospital, and if i need hgc injection on that date he cant go either as he will be needed with me for a bit of hows yir father  so hoping will be tready next week as would have to leave a week on sunday to drive down. 

binty i am v busy to, i sympathise, try and take it easy honey.

kerry thinking of you today hope it goes well

minxy did et go smoothly, good luck honey.

sarah you lucky wee thing a holiday would be lovely. I am off for the weekend so not so bad, started at 7am this morning but had to nip out for 1 1/2 hrs to go to hosp, and am finishing at 6 tonight so not quite as long a day, although am going out to meet friends for dinner.

sal everyone seems busy this week, did dd have a nice birthday? take it easy

flower nice to have a holiday to look forward to, it will do you the world of good honey.

b3ndy yeh just smack him thats a good suggestion.

ok have to run back at lunchtime if i miss you have a great weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off for sign language now. I will try and get on later but have loads to do for the weekend. 

Kerry  I hope you got on ok. Fingers crossed for you hunny

B3ndy Try not to stab the little prick!!!!

And all you other lovely ladies have a fab extra long weekend

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal

sorry i'm not here much girls!! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Gonna start another thread with update. Not much to report though  

Glad everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi i forgot you all get monday off as a bank holiday dont you, i dont get bank holidays off  but am off wednesday next week.

hi flower/ sal hope you are having a nice day, weather looks to nice to be at work!

oh and i scraped my car on the way to work this morning   was trying to get out a really tight space at work and scrapped it on a concrete post, is just the bumper but is painted red same as rest of car so sticks out like a sore thumb.

ok better go get lunch am starving speak soon,

twiggy xxx

hi kerry what other thread? what did they say? are you on the list? hope it went well

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Twiggy my DH working Monday too!!!

Kerry - will read your news in a bit  

Sal - ByeeeeeXXX

Flower - no worries hun you must be like me busy working before hols!!! I have just checked the weather forecast and its rainy for mallorca as of thursday!!!! I hope its wrong and it changes before then!!! I want to


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a beautiful day


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gonna say  girls!  have a wonderful LONG weekend!! xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You too sweetie  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much lots of work and leaving drinks at lunch

 Flower have a great weekend
Kerry.. posted on the other thread - is DBB in or out?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's in but having a meeting with the kitchen people, we're getting a new kitchen at work/in the house! Keeps her out of my way!  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've decided it's too nice n  to be in doors - really want to go back to the pub and have a   with my friend who leaves today so may sneek off in a bit    see if anyone notices


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Go for it! I would if I could, but stuck here till 5 then have to go to Tesco as we haven't had any food in the house for over a week!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

have a great weekend 

kerry what other page did you post on honey? hope you got on ok.

binty go for it, i am going to try and finish sharper tonight as am meeting friends for dinner at 6.

bye flower have a nice weekend

sarah at least you will get peace on monday then

ok got to run

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just found out she's already left the pub and gone home so stuck in the office until 5:30


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Girls
Catch you all Tuesday have a FAB weekend!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...Its on CLomid hun titled "IVF Update"

Binty..Bummer dude! 

Sarah....have a fab weekend honey.

Just had a lucky winning streak on National Lottery website! Won a tenner on Weds lotto, played Monopoly and won 3 times! Hope thats not all my luck run out!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sarah you too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off, have a fab weekend ladies.

Love you all
xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

site looks a bit strange today or is it just me?

I take it all of you lovely ladies are on holiday today, hope you are having a fab time, just think of me slaving away at work 

i have to run but will update you all tomorrow.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola girls

Well - like Twiggy I was slaving away at work today - despite the fact I would much rather have been anywhere but that place right now. I didn't manage to get on here Friday coz the proverbial poo really hit the fan.
After my 'discussion' with boss on Thursday I got into work Friday to find that W***er Wonder Boy has succeeded in his mission and will be taking over my job at the start of June!!!!!!!!! Imagine my horror - the only way I found out was that I'd gone on to look at rotas ....3 years of hard work and loyalty just ignored and I feel well and truly shat on! What's making it worse is the fact most of my colleagues are horrified at the decision and tell me they don't even respect this guy, and one of my big bosses is so peed off he kicked off on Friday saying he had real concerns about this person - and yet my big boss seems to be sticking to her decision. I was so hacked off at weekend I drank for first time at a wedding do on Sat night (FIRST TIME SINCE DEC!! - though I only had stomach for a couple of glasses of champers and a glass of vino - that was enough!  )
So on the one hand I'm happy to be having a lie in come June - the other half of me is really hacked off coz I'll have to work alongside him with him giving me orders... ....dh wants to go to work and   DBB and WB!!!!!! 
So all in all it's been a poo few days, I guess it can only get better from here. Hope you've all had a top BHols.
I won't be on til afternoon tomorrow - it's our 'post op' appointment at 11.45am tomorrow with our consultant - think I'll pass on watching the video! .....will update you all when we get back.
Sal - hope your London trip was good! Sarah, Kerry, Flower, Binty Twiggy - ola!! countdown til yer   eh Sarah and Flower!....you lucky things!!

see's ya all laters tomorrow afternoon

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
B3ndy - sorry to hear what happened Friday....keep us posted hun  
Twiggy - Hope you managed to have a good weekend despite working Monday!!! My DH had to work too bless him  
Well I am gonna be mega busy today as its my last full day in work until Monday15th!!! Hooray!!!!
I am also ovulating today/tomorrow!!!!    Had a small argument with DH over the weekend as he was a naughty boy and admitted to (TMI) pleasuring himself whilst I was out Saturday   OK I have no problems with that BUT cons told us only to BMS every other day cos of his motility probs!!!   BMS took place Sunday so what if he 'cocked' it up by 'doing it' Saturday?  I flipped as I am fed up of these drugs and do everything by the book and he does that!!!!  I had a bad day as I had my hair cut and my hairdesser got a bigger bump now and I am fed up of her going on about baby stuff!!!!  

anyway sorry for the rant - do you guys think I overreacted?

Hello everyone else sorry no time for personals now!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

hope you had a lovely weekend, i ate and drank far too much!  need to get on with work, only in till friday then off for 2 weeks wooo-hoo!  back in a bit.

Quickies:  B3ndy, what a total [email protected]@rd, i can only imagine how you are feeling.  How utterly annoying.  sarah, you're not over-reacting with dh, I'd be the same. i've told dh not to be doing that during BMS time.

AF due sunday, hoping it comes early before we fly!  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

B3ndy....so sorry hun. Does that mean you'e been demoted or will you be doing the same job alongside him? Don't blame you for being pee'd off hun. Chin up.

Sarah...your not over-reacting hun. I'd be the same.

Flower....WOO HOO final week of work hun!

Well, had a busy weekend, and got very drunk on SUnday night. Still not recovered totally!  DBB around. Found out she is on bail awaiting a decision as to whether they are going to take her to court! HE he he

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies.

I'm busy at work today, so may not have time for many personals but here are a few!

*B3ndy * to bloke sounds like a complete nob jockey i'm so sorry to hear you having all these problems! We have enough to deal with without crap at work too.

*Kerry * you appointment sounds promising hun, certainly sounds like others have said that you have a good cons and at least someone who is compassionate about what they are doing.  @ DBB

*Twiggy * poor you having to work on bank holidays, I hope they pay you well  Good news on the follies. Pain in the **** about the car.

*Sarah * you didn't overreact hun, I would have done exactly the same. How exciting you lucky thing going on hols tomorrow. By the way rain in Majorca is nothing like rain here, even if it rains it doesn't last long and it doesn't make the temperature drop that much. We went in November and it rained a few days but we still had a fab time. Which resort are you going to? Sorry if you have already said, I can't remember... 

*Flower * miss you hun. Glad you've had a good weekend.

OK i'm sorry to anyone i've missed, hope you are all good and enjoyed your weekends.

Speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie got loads to do at home and I am knackered so am going back to bed!!!

I hope your all okm and B3ndy I will beat the [email protected] up for you!!

I will pop on later when I have hoovered and recovered.

Oh and London  was fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...glad you had a good time babes. Trusting that you and DH has sorted out your niggles??

Bev...Hope your ok hun. 

DBB gone out for a bit, not sure where. Keeps her out of my hair though! 

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon Girls

Sorry really busy at work so not had time to catch up will try to log on later.

Hope you all had good weekends

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  Did you ever find out why DBB was arrested?

The Lion King was fab and the Eye. THe Dungeions were a little disappointing but ok. I am totally knackered now though

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, glad you had a great time hun 

I'm feeling exhausted! not sure if its the aftermath of the hen night on sat or this bug that dh had last week he has given to me, achy legs, sore throat and totally exhausted.  gonna finish at 4 and get in bed, there is no way I'm being ill for my holiday!!!!

just polished off a huge plate of beans on toast


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...take it easy hun.

Sal...she was arrested for shoplifting, but we're not sure what! Glad you had a good time hun. I love the Eye!

Flower....Oh poor you hun. Hope its just a passing bug and will be gone soon. Where did you go for the Hen night?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, we just went Manchester as if we'd have gone further afield as was the plan not everyone could have made it.

havent taken my met since friday, do you think i'd be ok going back to 3 today or should i build up again?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good. You should be fine hun, as long as you've had a good meal.


I'm now Met free    Not happy, really worried I will pile the pounds on again.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya ladies

not having a good week at work really busy, we are rolling out a new system to 400 users and it isnt working basicallty, we have had to cancel all the training courses for this week and it is a big mess, am going mad   working long hours and am really shattered, and no they dont pay that much (18 grand) not bad but not great for the stress i get. Ok rant over

b3ndy thats terrible honey what a git, do something to show him up honey. Does that mean you are loosing your job? you could do without this hassel, where does he live we can all go round an intimidate him, all those hormones bound to work 

kerry how did the appointment go honey? did dbb get charged or get a slap on the wrist?

Flower hope you feel better and recover before your holiday you lucky thing.

sal glad you liked london

hi binty did you have a good weekend honey?

bev how are you and bean doing?

sarah you lucky thing last full day of working, i would have murdered dh if he had done that, men just dont think sometimes, you think they would know better when there are hormonal ladies about  

well i went for a scan yesterday and now have 1 15mm follie and 1 9mm follie both on left hand side which means i have lost a 10mm from right hand side since friday and gained a smaller one on the left  anyway lining still looks dodgy and i have been bleeding a bit and pain. Still injecting and to go back on thursday for another scan  but oestrogen levels are stll low in blood so looks like wont be this week so cant go to  wales as planne on sunday, never mind this is more important.

ok got to run, speak soo,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi  

Sal - glad you had a good weekend away hun enjoy your sleep! 

Flower - I felt like that yesterday so spent most of the day in bed   feel much better today but not 100%.  Hope you feel better soon.

Twiggy - good luck hun I hope tx works for you  

Kerry - did they take you off met forever?  Why?  

Binty / Bev - don't work too hard  

Kim and anyone else I have missed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, is that because they want you to have your bloods taken without being on them?   i know what you mean hun, the good thing about met is that it stops us eating carbs,fatty stuff because we know that means met bum so we tend to watch that side of things xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, all packed and ready to go?!  x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh - can't wait now!!!! Wish I did not have to come in tomorrow as I have managed to get most of work done today   but I have an appointment in the morning so will come in until 11.45 then off to get nails done!!!!
You started packing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fab sarah 

not packing but started getting stuff out and on the spare bed    ironing bits and bobs etc. most of it now just ready to stick in the case, i'll probably do the non-crease stuff thurs night when dh at the match then stick the rest in saturday night.  This is the first time i've been away without hardly taking any stuff. got loads of bikinis as usual but only 4 items for the night with different tops to rotate


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes off met so they can get baseline bloods with no meds at all. He said I canstart it again afterwards. So not this cycle but next cycle he wants me to gt them done. The only thing is that being off Met might make my cycle revert to its long self and it will take me ages to get them done. Hey-ho, will have to see.

Sarah....Wow only half a work dya to go! How fab.

Flower...Went to Trafford Centre on saturday and bought a few things. Still need loads. Got my suntan lotion though, still BOGOF in Boots!

Twiggy....they're working you tooo hard hun. Do you have a holiday booked?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too Flower - I usually take far too much stuff!!!!!  I have lots of tops 1 pair of jeans, cropped trousers and one skirt!!!!   3 bikins and day time stuff...sarong, shorts and kaftan type top!!!!
I am so looking forward to  with DH!  and my 2WW should go quicker I will be in the 2nd week by my return back!!!  

Kerry - I got my suntan lotion BOGOF in boots!!! Good old boots!!! Sorry I remember now about the bloods and met....I am   me.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i got BOGOF too !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats happened to spell check when posting??

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls - sounds like you all had a good   bank hols!  

Sarah - I agree with others that you were perfectly natural to react like you did at weekend....we were meant to be going 'one more round' Sat pm ....just in case - though I'm convinced I ov'd thurs or Fri, anyhow we went to this wedding evening reception on Sat and I left around 11pm coz knackered, and I went back to the hotel with the wife of one of dh's friends - dh told me he wouldn't  be too late ...and the next thing I know he's knocking on the hotel door at 1.40am completely ratted - wasn't impressed!!(needless to say we didn't get down to business!  ) Your hols sounds like just what you both need right now. What's happening with dh's job - is he still being made redundant?

Flower - I bet this week is going to fly by for you....you must be so excited!!

Kerry - how does it feel to work for a 'jailbird'!!! how funny - she must be feeling so humiliated - I bet she's been keeping it low key! 

Sal - glad you had a good time in the old smoke!! are you and dh ok now? hope it was a v.romantic weekend, it's my dh's 35th on Sat and I've done nowt yet - he wants to keep it low key.

Twiggy - what a bummer about work - no wonder you're knackered - especially with all the tooing and frooing with scans too....I bet you sleep well at night. Fingers crossed you can get going soon hon!

Well update from consultant - we're going to try 'au naturelle' for the next 3 months...barring being on my usual metformin, but he's now put me on cyclogest pessaries too to see if it stops the spotting prior to af as he's now wondering if I've got a low progesterone issue. Then come Sept if we still haven't got a bfp, dh and I have to consider whether want to go down the IUI or IVF route....he's also advised to meantime get our names onto NHS IVF list so we can get onto it asap considering we get one free go. (which sounds a good thing considering it'll cost us £5,500 - £6,000 for ONE cycle privately - even if he could get us in within a month!)
It's all kicking off at work aswell - aswell as being 'demoted' two of my colleagues who are of a similar level have also been 'sidelined' coz of this move and they're not happy AT ALL. We're all having a meeting tomorrow to discuss tactics. Though right now I really could be doing without all this hassle...dh even suggested jacking in work at the weekend and him taking up a job in Africa for 3 years!... sounds tempting right now.

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...sounds like a good appt hun. At least your getting somewhere. Fingers crossed you won't need the IVF/IUI. So are you off Clomid now too?  DBB is being very sheepish thats for sure! Sorry work is [email protected] too hun. But you cna't move to Africa, we'd miss you too much and then we'd never get to do a meet up!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup no more clomid for me - he decided it's not the way forward for me right now but is happy for me to stay on the met and the cyclogest (not to keen about being on them looking at what I've read on here!)

what have you and your dh decided following your ivf appointment on Friday?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - your cons seems to be much better than your last one!!!! REckon you will have a BFP soon     gosh Africa ....go for it tell them to stick their job   

DH's has been working for the administrators for a while but a global company bought it last week so fingers crossed everything is OK now.....who knows!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree too Sarah - he's so much more proactive.......here's hoping hey    
As for the Africa thing - it is very tempting to think that we could pay off a HUGE chunk of our mortgage by doing it for just 3 years - but I keep telling dh I'd miss my family too much (he couldn't give a rat's a**e about his  )
That's good news about dh's job - one less stressful thing to think about!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We are going to wait until after our holiday and decide what to do. We might have a break for a few months, carry on losing weight and being healthy and see what happens. If we are going to do a private cycle it won't be until next year anyway. 5 months till our next appt!

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yikes - 5 months sounds a long time away. That's what our consultant was pressing us on too...the fact I'm 34 been trying for 2 and a half years and no bfp yet - was emphasising on us how time was ticking! Thanks - like I need telling!!   (though I know he meant it nicely)

just going to say goodbyes now guys as the laptop is nearly out of battery life and dh is plugged in downstairs.

so have a good evening girls and 'speak' tomorrow!

lol

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeee everyone!!!  will pop on in the morning !!1

Fecking secretary is really doing my head in today she always tries to do my head in when I am going away!!!! Arggghhh


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds like we could all do with a '  colleagues' day at work!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye both of you.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well looks like I've missed you all.  here's something to hopefully make you laugh

Today is the official Slap Your Irritating Co-workers Holiday: 

Do you have a co-worker who talks nonstop about nothing, working your last nerve with tedious and boring details that you don't care about? 

Do you have a co-worker who ALWAYS screws up stuff creating MORE work for you? 

Do you have a co-worker who is SOOO obnoxious, when he/she enters a room, everyone else clears it? 

Well, I am so very glad to officially announce today as SLAP YOUR IRRITATING CO-WORKER DAY! 

Here are the rules you must follow: 

* You can only slap one person per hour - no more. 
* You can slap the same person again if they irritate you again in the same day. 
* You are allowed to hold someone down as other co-workers take their turns slapping the irritant. 
* No weapons are allowed...other than going upside somebody's head with a stapler or a hole-puncher. 


If questioned by a supervisor, you are allowed to LIE, LIE, LIE! 

Now, study the rules, break out your list of folks that you want to slap the living day lights out of , and get to slapping.....and have a great day! 

Hopefully will not be as busy tomorrow - b****y tenants & landlords are doing my head in 

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

what a lovely day!  

How is everyone? 

B3ndy, your consultant sounds much better than the last one    Best of luck sweetie, i have a good feeling about you.    Africa - wow!  my dh would love to move abroad to France or Oz but like you I won't leave my family, i'm an only child so feel like I'd be abandoning them! silly really  

Binty, how apt is that slap your co-workers thingy!!   everyone seems to have a problem in work at the moment

Sarah, are you in today, half a day was it just to go?  

Sal,  you ok hun?

Kerry, sounds like a plan   Enjoy your hols, relax and be healthy  

Bev, how are you today?  

Twiggy, any developments?  

Natasha, not sure if you are reading this thread but I know you are getting close to testing so good luck     

CD28 for me today, no AF pains so the witch will probably come sunday as planned just in time for our flight    Had some sad news last night, dh grandad has passed away. its the timing more than anything, he was very poorly so at least he is in a better place, but we are all obviously flying out on hols on sunday, dh mum and sis included.  They are hoping to postpone the funeral till we are all back.  I don't think dh mum would go if it wasnt for my SIL wedding being over there xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

The   is shining, the   are out and  DBB is in LONDON for the day!     !! Can you tell I'm happy. She's left me tons to do though, including how we are going to visit 205 pubs to install new mirrors, the costs and maps for each of them! Not exactly   about that!

Anyway.


Binty...lovin the slap game, wish DBB was here for me to try it on her!  

Flower...sorry to hear your sad news honey. Not great timing, but maybe he ddn't want anyone to worry about him while you were all away?  

Sarah....almost  time hun!

B3ndy...any developments at work hun?   that horrid boss!

Hi everyone else. 19 gets up for work left!    Can you tell I'm excited!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

And what a lovely    day it is too. I have just been for my last CD 21 bloods before we see the cons on the 25th. Fingers croosed they will be higher than 19.4 like last month. Bu tI am not holding my breath .

How are we all I seem to have missed you all and I have been sooo busy trying to sort out all our junk at home . But I made a good start yesterday then stopped for a nap 

Not long now for you lot and your hols. My D\d was moaning yesterday that it was freezing so I found us a cheap last minute to Tunisia going on Sunday so dd and my Dad might be jetting off to the sun. Dh thinks it is a marvelous idea 

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

Sorry to hear your sad news flower - I take it it's your dh's sister who's getting married - how long are you out there for? would be a shame for her if her mum couldn't be there wouldn't it - lets hope it doesn't come to that

Sal - lucky dd having another hols - bet she won't know whats hit her.....i'd give my right arm to jet off right now away from this hole!

talking of hols - sarah - just in case I miss you before you head off - have a top hols and here's hoping there's lots of sun, sand and you know wot  !!  

Kerry - are you sure dh is in London on business and has not escaped...a fugitive on the run? Work is still poo...bit less of an atmosphere today but I've got a meeting at 1pm with my colleagues ahead of a meeting with big bosses next week about the way the whole debacle has been handled!

just gotta go get some b'fast

speak in a bit

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - yeah its dh sister who is getting married.  its their grandad who has died (their mums dad).  We're going for 2 weeks and they get married in the 2nd week.  Were going no matter what thats decided, and it sounds like the funeral is gonna be the week we come back.  this happened with my wedding, we got married abroad and my nanna died just before, we managed to have the funeral before we went though, we had a couple of weeks before rather than a few days. xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower sorry to hear your   news......

I have NO time for personals honestly you wonder how they survived here at work before me!!!! Its LIKE the end of the world that I am going [email protected]@dy hell I haven't had any hols since September    

Have a good holiday Flower   see you all on the 15th May (not you though Flower as you will still be 

Will miss you lots   Hope there are some more BFP's on my return.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a lovely time Sarah you and dh deserve it!!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...what a great idea! She's a lucky thing having you for a mummy! And great for your dad to getting a break.

Sarah...have a fnatastic time babes. Enjoy yourself.

B3ndy...its DBB in London, she could be making a run for the Ferry, not literally of course because we'd feel the vibrations up here in Cheshire! He he he   Good luck with your meeting hun, give them hell!

Flower...Hope it all works out hun. Where did you get married?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - Jamaica 

Sarah - HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLS !!!!!!  i'm back in work Tues 23rd May, funeral depending.  Relax and enjoy xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Well busy at work again for me and to top it off have really bad stomach pains as  arrived this morning - at least I can now book in for my LH blood tests & its seems the op must have worked  

Flower.. sorry about your   news hope you can still have a good holiday
sarah.. have a fantastic time
Kerry..   DBB running for the ferry
Sal.. your dd is so lucky I was talking to dh last night saying I want to get away to the  
B3ndy.. how are you hun

Hello anyone else I've missed

Must run get some more work done will try to get back later for  

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

d'oh - sorry Kerry - meant to type DBB!!     at you hearing her runnning for the ferry!!

Flower - at least if the funeral is after you guys come back all of you will be able to make the wedding, just a shame to have to come back to it.

Sarah   - missed you now hon - but have fun!!  

binty - am ok actually considering the poo few days I've just had - kind of resigned myself to everything that's going on at work and looking forward to the lie ins!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now my loveleys. Have a smashing afternoon and try and get some sunshine

Love Sal xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

just popping in to show my face and say hello   No time for personals other than to say Flower - so sorry to hear about DH's grandad.  Its never easy when someone passes on, even when they have been very ill and its expected.  I hope you can still manage to go away and have the time of your lives, Im sure thats what he would have wanted for all of you.

Have a good day girls, see ya later xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

off for some shut eye now my chickadees

have a good evening

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls
speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God its been quiet today! And for once I've been really busy! Finished my "mini project" thank god, but not without DBB sticking her oar in and messing everything up! ARGGHHHHHHHHH 

Anyway, missed most of you so have a good night!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you all have a great evening speak to you tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

how is everyone?

one more get up woooo-hooooo   and I lost a pound at weigh in last night, god knows how


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done you Flower.How is DH?? Not long to go now you lucky thing

B3ndy  You with us yet??

Kerry  is DBB around today?

I have a meeting at 10 so i will be disappearing again. I will catch up eventually. Try not to chat to much while I am gone

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

It's lovely and   today.  Hope you all had a good evening.

Flower.. one more day to go bet you can't wait   - well done on losing 1lb
Sal.. are you nice and rested now?

Well best get some work done I suppose.

Chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, dh is ok.  the funeral has been booked for the day after we get back from hols so at least we won't miss it.  dh is carrying the coffin 
we just need to enjoy our hols and make sure his sis has a great wedding, I'm sure a few tears will be shed on the day xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We are quiet today arent we 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we sure are 

I wont be able to talk much tomorrow either, last day at work.

did i read right Sal, that you are thinking of going away this weekend to tunisia or am I cukoo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

where's kerry today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

anyone seen this?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4971930.stm

63 year old woman who is pregnant after IVF


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! Just busy and DBB is around!  

I thinks she's too old, but thats just my opinion. And she already has children. If they want a child why didn't they adopt?? Sorry, things like this gt my goat up!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, don't work too hard xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You will all have to assume I've got AF if you don't hear from me, but if by some miracle i get a bfp i will hunt down an internet cafe and log on


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You better had do Missy....we need to know important info like that ASAP!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been round we had a major floof in the office and had to leave but bakc now

Flower..    for BFP let us know
Kerry.. tell DBB to go away so you can talk to us

I agree so quiet on here today. The one time I'm able to chat and noone is here

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty.  What caused the flood, do they know?

I'm sneaking out soon, got tons to do at home.  want to get last bits from asda, toiletries etc, then home to iron and start parking   

does sarah fly today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes she does, she might be there by now. Lucky monkey!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bet she's relaxed already!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope so, she needs a break.

God its too nice to be in here!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Know what you both mean.

I thought with the leak they would send us home but no luck thats what happens when you work for a property company  

Well the leak started cause the maintenance guys were testing the fire hoses and one of the connectors to the mains broke hence loads of water hitting the walls etc.  Took them 2 hours to fix - now back in the office really thought they would have sent us home  

So can't be bothered to work now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me either, just want to be at home in the garden!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me - shall we all just up and leave?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep. Sit with a good book and a ncie jug of Pimms! MMmmmmm...


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well still trying to sort out the maintenance guys drying the office out so going to log off will catch you all tomorrow.

Playing darts tonight so lots of   tonight.  cd3 blood test in the morning so will be in late.

have a great night girls


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls 

sorry I missed you all today - but it was manic at work with all the local elections stuff to sort for tomorrow (not that I care - I've managed to avoid going out to a count tonight until the small wee hours as I have tomorrow off work!! - hoorah!! )........then I got home and crashed for THREE HOURS!! (would have been rude not to!! was sooooooooooo tired  )

not much   going on today by the looks of it anyway - were you all outside sunbathing?  ...what gorgeous weather we had though - bet it really put you in the holiday frame of mind Flower - I'd be wetting myself to get away from work tomorrow if I were you!! lucky thing!

cd21 for me today..........been having some twinges and a wierd 'out of head' moment this am but apart from that nothing else to write home about this month - am trying not to build my hopes up but you know how it is....flower hope af doesn't arrive at all before you head off on Sunday (and we're going to hold you to your promise of informing us 'barbados styley' if you get a bfp! ) Kerrry and Binty how you guys doing this month? 
Sal - you're around the same cd as me aren't you? you feeling   this month hon?

Oh well - not much fun   with yourself at this time of night!! dh is out on a jolly with work (have allowed him out for the night seeing as his work is done this month!! ) Will catch up with you all in the morning (hopefully).....though you know how I like to make the most of my lie ins!!  

take care my lovelies

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ITS MY LAST DAY   

yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how is everyone?

thought i had AF pains but disappeared again. I want it to come today if its coming! xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right girls I apologise now if this is tmi but need to ask.....thought   had arrived yesterday afternoon as I was spotting. By the time I got home I had trouble passing water and when I wiped there was blood. **** I thought, maybe I haven't come on. As the night went on it got worse and I had ...ahem....a few tiny clots but not from AF place but when I wee. I drank almost a litre of cranberry juice and by the time I went to bed it seemed to have eased slightly. Still there this morning but not as bad. Stopped at Sainsbury's and bought more cranberry juice and some sachet thingys for Cystitus. Do you think thats what it is? I've had it before but never with blood. I told DH I thought AF had come, then when he got back from the game I said I didn't think it was her but a bladder infection. Should I go to the Dr's or just wait it out? Drinking juice now and had one sachet. Been feeling funny all week really. What brings it on? Should I still test tomorrow? HELP!

Flower.....last day babes! You lucky thing!

B3ndy...hope you enjoy your lie in hun. I was going to phone in sick but can't afford to at the moment!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, 
I've had cystitis but never with blood.  i find it painful to wee and feel as though i need to wee all the time.  you need to drink loads and flush it out.  if it is an infection, especially with the blood, you may need antibiotics.  if i were you i'd try and get a GP appt hun just to be sure.  i can't see it can be AF.  Do you get clots with AF?  I do, and (tmi) get them from my back passage too, but never from where I pee from. keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - do you have to do a full day at work or are you off at midday ....have you been looking at the forecasts out there right now - bet it's boiling ....hope you have a fab time hon and make the most of all that sun, sea, sand and............  

Kerry - i've only ever had cystitis the once and it was soooooo painful I couldn't sleep at all. I've also had a kidney infection which I passed blood with and was physically sick. Not sure about the clots though hon - that sounds wierd. You could wait til tomorrow and if you're not better go to the docs, but I'd err on the side of caution in case it isn't cystitis and an infection - and it'll be Saturday tomorrow and you might not be able to get an appointment. Have you got the constant urge to go and pee?

morning to the rest of you chickadees - so much for the lie in - was up at 8.30am to sort out our bedroom - as we're having a new mattress delivered this am and I needed to clear out underneath .......so glad I did there was so much dust!! and I only hoovered under there 6 months ago!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

When I say clots I don't mean like Af ones, these were tiny. Maybe its a kidney infection. I haven't really been taking care of myself, and am run down so could be that. Could it be the Chromium?? My sister had the same thing a while ago and she had antibiotics. She's said the same though, drink loads of water. I ahven't pee'd yet at work and I've been here 2 hours. I'll keep an eye on it. Might go home at lunchtime and get an appt this afternoon. Thanks girls  

Bendy...it amazes me how dusty my house is all the time! I think because we have stripped walls in the hall and with Max it all adds up! Are you off all day?

Flower....not long now hun. So excited for you. What time do you fly on Sunday? From Manchester?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

being run down certainly won't help you hon - but I don't know about the chromium causing it ...do they have those sort of side effects? Even though you haven't been to pee do you have the urge to - coz that's the big giveaway with cystitis. Like your sis says - keep the fluid level up, cranberry juice and water and def get to the docs.

We have stripped floorboards in most of our house so I don't think we're doing much to help ourselves with the dust levels - not that dh would notice - the motto what you can't see won't hurt was made for him!!   

Am off all day though - and fingers crossed the weathermen seem to have got their forecasts wrong and the weather is lovely here (no rain yet!) ....got to go and get some pressies for dh laters though - only got him a t-shirt so far!!! oops being a bit slack.

For once a company which sticks to their delivery promise and our new mattress has just been delivered!! we've got one of those with 'memory foam' on the top layer of the mattress - it's blissssssssssss (as if I don't need any excuse to stay in bed as it is?!!      )

Oi - Sal - you around today hon?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

keep an eye on it kerry, like B3ndy says if you get worse and its saturday you might not get in.  if you have bad cystitis only anti-b's work.   are you feeling like you need to constantly wee? thats the main tell tale sign of cystitis.

here till 4, i doubt i'll get out early.  flying at 10.30 from manchester yeah but have to be there 3 hours before apparently due to safety cheques/long haul or something.  so getting picked up at 6.30 am.  I'll be up at the crack of dawn excited anyway ha ha!   going out for a few bevvies tonight, to start our hols off


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll watch it honey's, thanks. I can always go to the hosp if it gets worse. Just pee'd and wasn't as painful as before. Only slighty red colour, which could be all the juice!

Flower...I love flying on holiday I get so excited when I get to the airport!

B3ndy...those beds are fantastic! My mum has one for her bad back and its great! Enjoy your day off, the weather definitely has it wrong its beautiful here!

Found this website: http://www.uktherapy.info/organic-aromatherapy/Index.asp
Its all about chakra's and energy fields and what oils can help. Just ordered some for my sacral chakra (if blocked imbalance shows as period problems, endo, IBS, fibroids, basically any repro/pelvic problems!) and some for Throat chakra. Its really interesting! And might be helpful for us. cna't use when PG though.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i love the airport! and we always have a drinky  at the bar no matter what time of the day it is!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah we do too then I hit duty free!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, its in the high 80's at the moment and


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

Sorry I havent been around much it is that time of year when all the bloody academics want stats and all the students want to apply. i just wanna go home and sun bathe.

Kerry   YOu get to the docs missy and thats an order!!!

Flower   Have a fantastic time hun and lets hope the witch stays away

B3ndy   i am cd 23 for me and I am usually bang on 28 days. So not long left of my 2ww. I am gonna phone the docs in a bit and see if my bt results are back. Then I will have a good idea if there is any chance of a bfp.

I am so knackered and have loads to do and I finish at 1230 today for sign language. 

Oh well hey hum at least the suns shining.

If I miss you all have a fab weekend and Flower spoil yopurself you deserve it hun

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Blod test results arent back yet so I guess  I will have to wait until Monday. But i will be having a glass of wine tonight with dh in the garden. I have just ordered 2 steamer chairs and cushions so we can lounge about in the sun. i cant wait

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya Sal - bloody students eh!! fingers crossed you've got good bt results - let us know how you've got on. I'ts cd22 for me and got sore boobs but there again I get that just before af.....am going to go by last month's cycle (which was 31 days) so got a wee bit left of 2ww.

Flower/Kerry -  hope I don't see you two on some airport style documentary soon being escorted out of the airport blottoed!!! (high 80's..........yum!!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I need a back garden to lounge in first, ours is awful! Need Ground Force or something to come and sort it out!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh is gonna do some weeding while I lounge about tonight. My Mum used to be a market gardener so she comes over when it is getting out of hand!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oops - just seen your bt post Sal - that's a bummer having to wait. I'm going to have a few glasses of pinot for dh's b'day tomorrow night - sod the drinking ban

   at Ground Force Kerry - never mind Alan Titmarsh - I'd have my own version of the Naked Chef....the Naked Gardener!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

holy poo    there's a woman on This Morning who has 10 kids (3 of them are sixteen year old triplets!!) and she doesn't look a day over 40........my God - she deserves a medal!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Shame we can't ask her what her secret is!

 at the airport escort!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - know what you mean Kerry - the sunshine is bringing new mums out in their dozens in my local High Street right now (don't know what was going on in this area 9 months ago!! )
it made me feel really   walking round Waitrose the other night....even at fat club last night there was a mum with a tiny bubba......then I got really scared when I saw a young mum out shopping looking really knackered and hassled and went home   knowing that I had the option of a lie in today. I just have to keep reminding myself there are some positive sides to being childless at the moment (though I'd rather not be!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I know what you mean. We went to Trafford Centre last saturday and every woman I passed either had a newborn or a bump! 

I WANT TO GO HOME!!!!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I want to go home toooooooooooooooo

I am logging off in  a minute and off to my course.

If I miss you all have a fantastic super duper lying in the sun weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

You too Sal ........not to much 'lounging' tonight missus!!!  

Sorry to make you all jealous - but the sun really has got it's hat on right now!!!!! shame I have to go to bluewater soon to go pressie shopping!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might go hoem at lunchtime, 1pm.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am really tempted to skip my course!!!

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

How are we all doing today?

Just had to pop on and say went to see the new Mission Impossible film at the Gold Class cinema in Manchester (my fav!) last night.  Film was brilliant but we also spotted a celebrity while we were there, she was standing next to me in the bar actually!  Her name is Nicola Stephenson, she used to be in Brookside and played Jackie in Northern Lights recently.  Of course, I didnt intrude but still nice when you do a bit of celeb spotting!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right bunch of skivers aren't we!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're having a family trip on Sunday to see it I think. I love Celeb spotting!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls dont have much time work has been really hectic just wanted to say hi and sorry not been on, hope you are all well and have a fab weeken.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

You'll love it Kerry, loads of action and lots of twists and turns.  Some good movies due out soon too going by the trailers I saw


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm waiting for Xmen 3, Da Vinci Code and Pirates of the Caribbean 2!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

dittto that Kerry    Also saw a trailer for Psiodon (dont know how you spell it) and The Omen which both look really good too.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh cool, both will be good no doubt!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you both sound like the kind of girls my dh would like to take to the cinema!!    ...i'm not a big fan of those kind of flicks - though I could be tempted to go and ogle at Tom Cruise for a couple of hours (I've never really gotten over my crush on him from Top Gun!!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh he did look fabulous in Top Gun! Gosh I feel 12 again!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been around much hope your all having a good day.

Had b/t this morning didn't feel great and fainted so had to stay at hosp for 1 hr while they checked blood pressure etc.

Got to work and very busy so probably won't be able to chat today.

Have a great weekend.

Binty


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

A little bit of office humour to help while away the last few hours on a Friday.... 

HOW TO RECRUIT THE RIGHT PERSON FOR THE JOB 

Put about 100 bricks in some particular order in a closed room with an open window. Then send 2 or 3 candidates in the room and close the door.  Leave  them alone and come back after 6 hours and then analyse the situation:

If they are counting the bricks, put them in the accounts department. 
If they are recounting them, put them in auditing. 
If they have messed up the whole place with the bricks, put them in engineering. 
If they are arranging the bricks in some strange order, put them in planning. 
If they are throwing the bricks at each other, put them in operations. 
If they are sleeping, put them in security. 
If they have broken the bricks into pieces, put them in information technology. 
If they are sitting idle, put them in human resources. 
If they say they have tried different combinations, yet not a brick has been moved, put them in sales. 
If they have already left for the day, put them in marketing. 
If they are staring out of the window, put them on strategic planning. 
And then last but not least - if they are talking to each other and not a single brick has been moved, congratulate them and put them in top management. 
Of course, if they've made the bricks into a makeshift sofa and coffee table, they must be a contractor! 


Enjoy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he

Binty...Aw babe, hope you feel better


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My computer is being SO slow its took me ages to be able to post!!  

So i'd better say  I'm off on my jollies 

I'm back on 23rd May for the funeral but back in work on the 24th (on line then).

to all of you in the 2ww good luck!  

love you lots, take care everyone, hope I come back to some good news   xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

witchie......have a good weekend chick......here's hoping the rain stays away eh?

that doesn't sound good binty - don't stay too late at work and get home and get yourself rested up....must have been scarey for you - a shame you couldn't go straight home to bed. Have a good weekend though.

Kerry - you too - I'm offski now - must get my   into gear and get down to bluewater - I just had a little lie down on our new mattress - felt like I'd died and gone to heaven!!     ....hope the nastiness clears up soon and you get into the docs if you decide to go.  

And Flower - have a top top hols honey.......I can smell the suncream as we 'speak' ......'see' you in 2 weeks, all tanned and relaxed hopefully. Fingers crossed you have to get to that internet cafe to tell us all some good news!!      ....Take care.

See's ya all for now girls

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hope you have a wonderful time honey. Take care and try and let us know if you get a BFP! Love ya lots  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will do, no news means AF got me xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna log off girls. Hoping DBB might let me go early! Fat chance! From a fat woman!! He he he  

Lots of love, have a fab weekend,  the weather stays nice.
xxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey dont know what happened there rest of my message was replaced with lik to this page? anyway sorry if i missed anyone have a great weekend

Injections are going ok, am a bit bruised but managing. They have increased the dose as i wasnt responding and i have been bleeding but is calming down now and lining is still over 10mm so hopefully wont have to cancel. Been stimming for 2 weeks now without anything, so hopefully will have some follies at my scan tomorrow, fingers crossed, i will keep you updated.

take care chicks

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh its just lost all my personal messages and replaced with my second message     

that took me ages as well dont know whats going on 

kerry hope you got away from work early on friday, i cant wait for the da vinci code, i live close to roslin where they filmed some of it

b3ndy how are you?

binty hopw you feel better

witchie very good 

flower have a fab holiday, fingers crossed for your bfp

sal hi

sarah are you away already?

ok got to go am helping my brother paint his new house today

twiggy xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, i'm on cd 38 today of a possible 43 day cycle. Have been ultra emotional for the last couple of weeks. PMT has been AWFUL  this month. I've not had it this bad before! Have had headaches, backache, odd twinges in my stomach and waves of nausea. 2 negative pg tests on cd 29 and 34. Feeling really rotten as taking it out on dh which really isn't fair on him


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chickadees!!!!  

We are a little depleated arent we with all these skivers off sunning themselves  . 

B3ndy  How you doing chick?? Not long for your 2ww   I am due Wednesday.

Kerry  Hows it hanging hun??

Binty,Twiggy  and Bev  

Love Sal xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just had my cd 21 blood test results. And they were only 17 so no chance of a bfp for me this month. Good job really after all the **** I have eaten and drunk this weekend.
So just gotta wait till 25th May to see the cons and see what happens next. At least it has proven that I need a little help as I have done my 3 months au naturale

Sal x

Dosent stop me feeling like poo though!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Where are you all?

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Hope you all had a good weekend.

 at the weather it is pouring down here.

Well had my shortest Af ever started Wednesday finished Saturday me & dh have decided to get jiggy as soon as we feel like it rather than sticking to cd10 -cd18.

Sal.. sorry about prog level hun but not long to wait to see cons to see what they will do.
Beathag.. how long are you cycles normally?
Twiggy.. how did the painting go?
Kerry.. how are you hun
Bev.. how are you a little bean?

 everyone else I've missed

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It isnt raingin here anymore but it is really dull. Just my luck my new garden recliner chairs have just arrived and we cant go out sunbathing now  

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey girls am here - but need to look like I'm doing sommit at work today - I'm working with Wonder Boy today - ironically he rang in this am to say he can't make it in til 1pm (when I leave for the day) me thinks he may be avoiding me?  ...........I don't care am going to leave at 12 anyway - really don't give a monkeys these days.

Sal - you should deffo use those results to back your case to go on Met - otherwise they don't sound like they're giving you much options otherwise.

Binty - is that good or bad having a short af? have you tested - specially after reading that story from Brownie or Blondie on the thread this am - no wonder she was   after her scan!

also saw on the ask a nurse that one day soon has had an early m/c - poor thing - must send her a message.

part from that it's Monday - don't want to be at work - the weather is poo - and I wish I were Sarah or Flower and 100's of miles away from here!!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe your boss will notice that Wonder Boy isn't all he's cracked up to be   I'd def leave at 12 stuff em

I read her post and it didn't even cross my mind that I should test I think I'll go out and buy some tests at lunchtime but don't think I am.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dito that B3ndy buit i must say the sun is starting to poke though in Manchester(makes a change)
Dh is in a lovely mood and for once I am feeling quite positive and upbeat. Like you say I have some ammo for the cons and dh says they arent palming us off this time.
And just think you have wonderboy running for cover the spineless little ****!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I wish that were the case Binty/Sal - but Wonder Boy's head is so far up my boss's   she can't see what she doesn't want to. I'm feeling so de-motivated right now - which is so unusual for me, but am desparate to just get out now......but not before giving WB a right good    ..........i'd better calm down before I have my acupuncture this afternoon - otherwise my chakras will be all over the place!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He will get whats coming to him. Arseholes like that always I I am a big believer in what goes around comes around!!!!!

Sal xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

here here sal totally agree


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We have automatic censoring now. I wasnt as polite to say poopers I typed in something a little more apt and it got censored!! Good job really as I do get carried away sometimes

It is really nice and sunny here now

Hoorayy


 Kerry Where are you hun?

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wonder if Kerry's ok after her wierd bleeding episode on Friday?

It's absolutely peeing down here - horrid - yuk!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

For once we have sunshine and you southerners have rain.

Yeah I hope Kerry is ok too and it isnt DBB giving her a hard time

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

...........after spending five years living up North I can let you have that one Sal!!

listen i'm off in 10 mins girls ......on the DOT........so will 'speak' to you more when i get home and log on!!



S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I might not be around as I will be out sunbathing  Nar nar na nar na!!!!!!

Sal x

Have a lovely afternoon. Try not to stress aboiut you know who. He probably has a really small willy


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

at small willy

Well very grey here but not raining at the mo just my luck it will start when I need to go out and get my lunch  

Sal.. make sure you don't burn in sunny north  

Maybe Kerry's off today and seeing the dr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope she is ok.

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Where is everyone  

Very quiet on here today


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi binty/ b3ndy/ sal it is quiet on here today.

is quite cloudy up here but sun starting to poke out. I am so bored at work, never mind have day off tomorrow. 

sal sorry no chance of bfp this month but as you say more ammo for doc, hope you are ok.

binty did you get a test? you never know honey, good luck keep us posted.

b3ndy dont let that prick get to you, you are better than him, enjoy you accupuncture.

I wish i was on holiday too.

Well went to hosp again this morning and after 2 1/2 weeks of jabbing still nothin happenin!! i have to go back on thursday, come on you follies.

ok got to run lunch over, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Where is everyone


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi binty i am still here honey but can only get on in breaks at work as will get done for internet abuse if i come on more often.

how are you doing honey? did you ge a test? good luck you never know may have been implantation bleed?

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to get a test so will try on my way home - must admit though don't think I am pg as had bad AF pains aswell on Wednesday but suppose its worth checking.

Try not to work too hard you lucky thing having a day off tomorrow.

Hope your follies grow big by Thursday

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Binty and Twiggy

am finally back in the land of the living - finished work at 12 and came straight home for a 'little shut eye' and the next thing I know it's 2.15pm (my acupuncture session was at 3 and was a half hour drive away!!)

anyhow - am now back and fully 'chilled'!!  

it has been v.quiet on here today! 


S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep very quiet.

I hope Kerrys ok  

Well going to log off now as want to leave on time.

Just been looking going to Dubai for our 1st anniversary in July for a long weekend so can't wait to get home and show him the hotels I like    

well best be off will chat tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh that sounds nice!! be careful not to show dh the price bit!!    

see's ya tomorrow hon - and good luck if you do decide to test!!  


S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How are we all today??

Kerry   I hope your ok hun

B3ndy  Still sane and havent killed tosspot yet??

BInty  Have oyu tested??

Twiggy and everyone else hiya!!

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola Sal

am ok today - had poo night's sleep last night - so much for my acupuncturist telling me I'd sleep really well...I got to bed at 9pm, then the phone rang, woke up.....couldn't get back to sleep...just nodded off around 11.30pm then dh woke me coming to bed...nodded off and then at 1230 some   parked his diesel car outside our house and sat there with his engine running whilst he sat talking to someone on his phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so am v tired today

how you feeling this am? what day you testing?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

I was here yesterday but couldn't post as was really busy at work:

_*Binty * _ did you test hun?  Me and Bean are good thank you, we have our 20w scan today and i'm very scared.

_*Sal * _ glad you are feeling a little more upbeat and postive hun, good to have you back !!

_*B3ndy * _ Boy Wonder sounds like a right ******, I could slap him myself

_*Kerry * _ where are you hun, worried about you?!

_*Twiggy * _ sorry to hear your follies are struggling 

Oooh thinking of it it must be nearly the end of Minxy's 2ww  

Anyway best do some work, will pop back on shortly.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bev - fingers crossed for today hon! I'm sure you and little bean (or not so little now) will be fine. I've been meaning to post to you on the strep b thing - as I work with someone who had it discovered in early stages of labour, but wasn't given antibiotics til after I think, and everything turned out fine, and another colleagues wife had it diagnosed at the same stage and she was given antibiotics during labour and she and bubba were fine too. They both had to stay in hospital for a few days while the baby underwent monitoring but it was ok. So try not to worry hon.

Talking of clomid chicks and their bubba's i noticed gossips logging on yesterday and im'd here - would you believe it she's 17 weeks now and is doing well. I told her to pop on at some point this week to 'speak' to peeps.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Thank you for all your concern yesteday. I'm sorry I didn't get to log on. I was still feeling ill so I went to the Dr's and got some anitibiotics. She thinks its a bladder infection, and slight kidney. She gave me tablets that are ok to take if you pg as   still hasn't shown up. Had   on saturday and yesterday and still no sign of her. Might buy another test tonight and try again. I asked her if she thought my cycle could have lengthened this soon after stopping Met and she said not. Weird  .  So had a day on the sofa yesterday, ate for Britain!

DH had his appt with the Urologist yesterday. Went well. He had a good feel around, said there was nothing there to cause concern or worry about, reviewed all his   analysis and basically said he's fine. It took a huge weight off his shoulders, as he was worried that he was adding to the problem. So now we know its just me!

So how is everyone?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry    Good to have you back. I hope the antibiotics work. 

B3ndy   I hate missing out of sleep. 

Bev   Try not to worry hun. Little bean will be fine and you will be surprised just how big "it" is now. But I do know how your feeling. 

Well the sun has gone in so I am not happy. My test dat e is tomorrow but I am not holding out much hope. My bt results are that low that i know I havent ov'd again. But at least I have the docs on the 25th to slap them with my crappy results. So they will  have to do something then

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kerry - welcome back  ..........I hope those antibiotics are ok to   on too!!  

Sal - are you going to test tomorrow hon or hold out? it's cd 26 for me today but last month was 31 days long so I guess I should go by that......but trying not to get too worked up this month - I HATE these last few days on constant knicker watch - waiting for something every time I go to the loo!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning lovelies,

Well just got in taken 2 hours   bloody miseryline     

B3ndy.. didn't get chance to show dh trips last night so will now have to wait till Friday pm as he's away on a course now also didn't get a test so will get one today and test in morning. How's "blunder boy" today have you strangled him yet?  

Sal.. glad to hear your ok - we're both testing on the same day sending you load of  

Kerry.. sorry to hear you had a bad day at least dr has given you something to sort it out.  Hopefully they will start working soon so take it easy in the meantime.   great news about dh's results.

Bev.. try not to worry I'm sure everything will be ok with the scan - will prob just be a shock to see how big it is now  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all having a good day.  Well best go and get some work done as only just got in.

Chat later Girlies.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yuk - that sounds like an awful trip in Binty - what a pain - I'm so glad I can drive to work...it' only takes me 10 mins at 4.45am!! ......WBoy is steering clear of me still - he's gone out on a story today - staying out of my way...though don't quite know how he's going to do it tomorrow as he's meant to be my 'number 2' tomorrow...........so I'm going at 12 again - BANG ON!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think AF just got me!! Looks like thats it for me folks

SAl x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

_*B3ndy * _ thanks for your input on the Strep B, I have realised since how common it is. Was just a shock at the time. I think that is part of the reason for being so worked up today, I haven't actually had an appointment where I haven't been given some more bad news or potential complications!!

I spoke to Gossips a few weeks after she got her BFP, its amazing how the time seems to fly by for some!! It seems like i've been pregnant forever already....

_*Kerry * _ so sorry to hear your poorly, I hope the antibiotics hit the spot!! Excellent news that DH's sperm tests have come back good!

_*Binty * _ sounds like a nightmare travelling this morning. Hope you have a better return journey.

_*Sal * _ sorry to hear the witch got you, make sure you give your cons a good kick up the **** !!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. sorry the witch got you hun.  At least you can tell the cons that you need help to get pg and see what else they can give you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....  hun.

Binty...sorry about journey in, what apain. I only live 15 miles for work but because of all the stupid mum's in their 4x4's dropping kids at private school it takes me up to na hour to get to work!  

BEv....Good luck for your scan hun.  

B3ndy...what a knob, you should just play up to him and make him live up to his new responsibilities! He he he


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree what a knob!!!!

I know what you mean Kerry. I never take dd to school in the car. It is a matter of principle. If you live in the catchment area for a school it has to be in walking distance. It has to be absolutely chucking it down for me to take her in the car. But laods of Mums who live nearer to school than us get the cars out in the morning and they dont even work.

Rant over !!!! Af isnt here proper but spotting has started to looks like she is defo on her way. But like you all say i can give the cons some stick as i have done what she asked now she can sort me out.

Bev  What time is your scan?? If I have missed you Good Luck hun 
Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Scan is at 15.00, leaving work at 14.15 - will try to hop on tonight to let you know how it went, fingers crossed please that its not more bad news!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Try not to worry Bev. Little un will be fine and kicking holes out of you soon


Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal   hon!! a day early too....you make sure you   for some action next week with the consultant!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

'speak' to you laters girls

am offski in a tick



S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have tummy ache aswell now. But at least I know i had my bloods done on the right day  as i am bang on schedule. I will have spotting today then all hell breaks loose tomorrow.  

I am going shortly I am gonna do some gardening while the sun shines. So if I dont get back on have a fab evening. And Bev     

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry been really busy at work today but quieter now.

How are you feeling hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Much better thank you, although very tired. COuld just be cos its warm and I'm bored though!! How's you? Apart from busy??  Didn't you have a darts match last week?

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep but the other team cancelled at the last minute so we just had a practice night instead.

Very quiet at work now and getting bored   want to go home but have hour & bit to go yet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a pain that is. 

I'm bored too, clock watching till 5pm!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well been looking at weekend away in Paris for our 1st anniversary.  Our friends who celebrate their anniversary on the same day and were our best man & bridesmaid are going to come as well can get really nice hotel & flights for upto £350 each so need to speak to them tonight to work out a budget.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now - will chat to you all tomorrow

Have a good evening


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I've probably missed most of you now, but just thought I would let you know that the scan went very well. Very active baby, too active infact the sonographer was definately getting impatient. No sign of Spina Bifida/ Clef Pallet or loss of amniotic fluid. So relieved, thanks again for being there for me.

_*Kerry * _ hope you feel better tomorrow.

_*Binty * _ oooh Paris, very nice.

right better go and do dinner.

speak tomorrow.

Bev xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
I have been logging in and out but what with sickness!!! BUT i know no excuse to keep in touch with you all.
Bev..glad to hear your scan went well.
Yes...as B3ndy said I will be 18 weeks at the end of this week.My tumy seems to be ona spurt at the moment and I find it harder to find a comfy position at night.
I suffered badly with sickness from week 6 to 16 bt all seems better now...mind you have been off work with a chest and ear infection,poor little bean thought he/she was on a bouncy castle!!!!!so much coughing.
My last scan showed a very active baby..just the one!!!I have my next scan at 23 weeks.
We travelled to Thailand when I was week 12 to 14.The flight was fine but it was so disappointing to keep throwing up all that lovely thai food.sorry tmi...I know.
Hope you ladies are all ok....you certainly still chat loads as I can never keep up!
Love to you all and hang in there it will happen..xxxxx
Gossips.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Bev....so glad everything is ok honey. Good news about the baby being active, sounds like bean can't wait to gt out of there and come meet you both!

Gossips... lovely to hear from you honey. Glad everything is going well. WHat a shame about being ill on holiday. How lovely being able to tell the little one their first holiday was at 12 weeks to Thailand! Make sure you come back and see us!

B3ndy, Binty, Sally   hope your all ok.

Had a bit of a breakdown last night, about my weight and diet. I'm really struggling at the moment and had a big cry with DH when I got ome from work. Think its mainly PMT coming out, but still feel teary today. Only 15 more work days to go till hols nad I'm dreading being a fat whale! I guess I'll just have to lie down for the two weeks and bake - a tan always makes you look thinner!   No sign of   yet.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

MOrning

Just a uickie as i have a seminar at 10am (boring) but no proper af yet!! It must of been spotting so I am still in limbo. God I hate my body.

I will catch up proper later

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So yet again she is messing you about hun, I know the feeling. Hope seminar isn't too boring!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola ladies

just a 'quickie' from me too as WBoy is in at 11.30 and I'm trying to do as much as I can before he gets in so I don't actually have to be in his company for any longer than I have to (bodes well for June when I have to work as HIS number two!! )

Kerry - sorry you're feeling so   hon....but DON'T   yerself up about the dieting hon...yes in an ideal world those of us that diet would be able to stick to them no sweat and keep it off for the rest of our lives without a second thought....BUT....you're also undergoing IF issues at the moment hon which is enuf to drive anyone to  ...and quite frankly that's more than enough for most people to cope with...so chill and do what you can but don't put yourself under anymore undue pressure.

Sal   - blinking silly old  ..........isn't it cd 28 for you today?

Gossips - ola missus - nice to 'hear' from you again!! and to hear you and little bean are doing well

Same goes for you Bev - bet you were relieved after the scan yesterday!!

 Binty and Twiggy and all you other clomid chicks having a   today!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Bev.. sounds like scan went very well yesterday and you have a very eger bub.
Kerry.. I know its really hard trying to loose weight with IF problems - I have put on 2kg since my op and it keeps rising  
Sal.. sorry the old  is messing you around.
Gossips.. great to hear you and bub are doing well.
B3ndy.. hope Wboy doesn't make it too hard for you today  

Well decided to go to the pub for a quick drink before going home last night 7 later   made it home called my friend and broke down   about my dad and everything.

Really miss dh couldn't sleep last night and can't speak to him until 10:30 tonight as he's not allowed calls from 8am to 10:30pm  

Oh well best get some work done though can't really be bothered.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, big   to you. Sorry you felt so low.  Hope you feel better today


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi  girls

dont have long just grabbing a quick lunch

binty sorry you are   honey, have a hug from me

hi kerry nice to here from you again, hows it going?

b3ndy hope you got a better sleep last night honey

hi gossips, bev glad you and babes are doin well

hi sal

ok have to run will try and get on later

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok hun. Feeling much better thanks.

Don't work too hard honey! See ya later


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

binty - you obviously needed to 'let it all' go - it must be a hard thing to come to term with losing a parent, I'd can't begin to imagine what you're going through hon. Make sure dh gives you a nice big fat   when he gets home.

Twiggy - I had a LOVELY big 'nap' yesterday afternoon - THREE HOURS - and then slept through from 10pm til 4.30am - so am feeling quite 'rested' today - may even make the most of being able to stay awake (for a change) and go out and finish off my weeding in the garden this afternoon.     It's a gorgeous day today here.

Kerry - howz you hon? is DBB in bugging you today? any sign of the old   yet?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Just finished and boring wasnt the word. More like ********!!!

So I am logging off shortly then off for a quick wee(knicker watch) tmi sorry then off home like you B3ndy the weeds are calling!!

Catch you all in a little while

Love sSal xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bye Bye chicks

                                                  Have a lovely sunny day

                                            

                                      Love Sal xxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

was that 'weeds' or 'the weed' calling Sal?!!       

have a top afternoon

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DBB is out thak goodness. Just sat out at lunch and it was roasting. Must be late 20's today at least. Trying to top my tan up as we have another wedding on Saturday!

Don't talk to me about weeding...my back garden is one big weed patch! The whole garden needs ripping out and starting again. BEfore we moved in 18 months ago it hadn't been touched in years! Front is ok though and south facing so lovely and warm all afternoon.

How was wonder boy??

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

~Just come home and spent 20 mins trying to sort out NTL. Fecking idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am off to get dd still no sign of Af i am getting treally ****** about it now

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats up with NTL then Sal??  

No sign of witch here either -


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like the old witch is having the last laugh this month then....I've got the shooting pains and nausea feeling like I get in run up to af...but only cd27 for me today, and beginning to think that I don't even really know when to test this month coz it'll be my second month clomid free month and the met might 'lengthen' my cycle. How late are you now Kerry? Do you normally get spotting Sal?

Sal - is NTL who you've got your telly/phone with?

haven't ventured outside yet - trying to find a small gite/cottage in France for dh and I to rent in Aug for a couple of weeks - can't find owt that isn't booked already!! poo!!

(btw Wonder Boy was his usual knobbish self - completely ignored me for 20 mins - and sat over other side of office from me - so when he did come over I quickly told him what to look at for tomorrow and then said - right it's 12 o'clock - I'm off ....like I give a S**T!! stupid T**SSER!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

4 days late now hun. Not like me, but maybe its just my cycle returning to its PCOS self as I'm completely drug free now! Boo   Might test again tomorrow, I have one more ebay PG test at home. But I think she is on her way.

What a bummer about the cottages. I suppose August is the busiest month with the schools being off. Hope you find something.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much today not really up for chatting feeling


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i hate this constant knicker watch fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......were u clomid free last month too? they reckon it can stay in yer system for a bit - so you never know. but it is irritating isn't it when you try to gage whether you're testing too early or not and yet if the old   is all over the place each month how can u see a pattern to work it out? the only time i've been bang on for more than 2 months in a row were my first three cycles (all 30 days long) on the   tabs - since then they've ranged from 34 - 29.

 binty - sorry you're feeling   - but remember we're here for the   and the ....so if you need to bend our ears hon, you know where we are!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun,   You know where we are if you need to


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..not had any clomid since January! Could do another 3 months now, as cons aid that no point taking it before DH has been checked out. Well he has and nothing wrong there, so might go see GP and ask for last 3 months of 100mg


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - that's right - it's the met you came off last month.

were you ov'ing ok on 100mg last time? if so - like you say - it can't hurt


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I was. So no reason really for me not to finish my 12 months. Are you going back on it or just sticking with Met?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just sticking with met - for some reason my consultant doesn't want me on clomid - though he said if we go for iui in Sept that would probably be in conjunction with clomid to 'boost' things. 

talking of my consultant I got into work this am - and around 6.15am I was watching BBC Breakfast and there he was being interviewed on that surrogacy story with good old Sian!! I nearly choked on my Snack a Jacks!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was in the gym last week and the guy we'll be seeing at Sy Marys who Flower see's was on Northwest news about this woman who is trying to take Embies abroad for treatment! How weird they've both been in the news recently!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

was that a Mr Lieberman? with a slightly dodgy eye and an accent? if so he was on the news again last night about this same story Mr Lower was being interviewed about this am.....the woman who wants the treatment is being treated at Liebermans private clinic apparantly (and its his clinic that they say could lose it's licence over this)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah thats him. How bizarre!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Small world eh?

Oh well.... til tomorrow ladies (battery about to go on laptop!)

have a top night basking in the sunshine!!

S
xx

(binty - hope you're feeling less   tomorrow hon!!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey. Go get some  

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Thought I'd update you, I had my 14w scan on Friday, everything looked fine, one sleepy baby that wouldn't wake up, we had a hick-up and leg kick!!!!!  

Hope you are all ok.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw how lovely! Glad everything is ok hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The wicked witch has now arrived good and proper. So hopefully my cons will finally admit that I do need a little help and do something about all this.

Hope your all having a top sunny evening

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am still at work only have a second again, never mind only an hour and a bit to go

b3ndy glad you are feeling rested

sal enjoy weeding

binty sorry hon i missed about your dad, are you ok? cant imagine what you are going through, sending you a big hug.

hi kim glad you and bean are good

hi kerry is dbb being as bad?

ok really have to run will try and pop on tomorrow

have a nice night girls

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls

Sal - sorry the old   has finally arrived! any more signs for you yet Kerry?

how is everyone else doing?

S
xx

(p.s - looks like we've got a clomid chicks bfp this am - loubie and another with clarew - before she was even started on the   pills - lets hope it's catching)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Mega busy this morning then I am finishing early to go to a funeral with my mum.

Hope your all ok Kerry B3ndy Binty any sign of the wicked witch yet

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

No sign of   yet although I do have sore (.)(.)! So maybe a few days away. You watch she'll turn on saturday when we go to the wedding!

Twiggy....hope your not working too hard honey.  

B3ndy....you ok? How's wonder boy today??  

Sal...Pop in when you can honey.  

Binty...are feeling any better sweetie? Big   to you

Hi Kim

Hope everyone has beautiful weather like we do!  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Feeling alot better today it just hit me out of the blue the other day maybe cause dh is away thought I would be over it since he died back in October  

Well I think summer is here good and proper.   always makes me feel happy  

Sal.. sorry   finally got you I'm cd9 today
Kerry.. thanks for   how are you
Bev.. How are you and bub this fine day 
B3ndy.. how are you getting on with Blunder Boy  
Kim.. glad scan went ok yesterday
Twiggy.. Don't work too hard  

Hello to everyone else hope you have a good day.

Well must run as been given a client report to update   35 pages aswell as being told as soon as I came in we are going to be moving offices to Canary Wharf   that will mean I'm travelling for nearly 2 hours each way  

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a nightmare journey that will be for you. Although my DH would be jealous, he loves Canary Wharf. He used to work for Texaco and thier HQ is there. Glad your feeling better hun. When is DH back?

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

He's back tomorrow evening can't believe how much I've missed him  .

I'm going to take him out to dinner then home for   as it will be cd10


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies sorry to hear a few of you are waiting for the witch to arrive, what a cow she is.  Hope the sunshine has made you all feel a little brighter.

Binty, god that move sounds like a nightmare....

Sal, I hope your cons are more responsive this time hun.... get DH to give them some  

Kerry, we have lovely weather too - can't wait to go home and have a relax in the garden

B3ndy, how are you doing hun?

Twiggy,   hope your not working too hard.... 

Me and bump are fine thank you, DH felt first kick last night, still very faint but definately feeling from the outside now.  Finally I saw a very lovely lady at the hospital yesterday just for a check up who made me feel much more at ease, so decent healthcare professionals do exist.

Excellent news on the two new BFP's.

Best do some work, Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

no - no sign of witchey yet Sal - but every now and again I get that (sorry if tmi) surge feeling down below.....I go and check and there's nowt......sending me  

binty glad you're feeling more   

Kerry - ola hon - how did weigh in go last night?   Kim - bet you're chuffed to see more of your bean - lazy thing    

Hey Bev - am good and trying not to get myself too wound up as I near the end of my 2ww - not feeling too positive this month - but hey ho!!

any word from Minxy yet?

Ohhhh - talking of dh's being away - mine was meant to be going back to Angola on Friday - but they won't pay for him to travel home in Club class (which I'd want if I were flying for 18 hours for work purposes) he told them he wouldn't fly econony - so they've cancelled the course   ....am so chuffed - I really wanted him to be home on Sunday (supposedly test day unless anything happens before then - and even then I may hold out til cd 34 - my longest cycle to date)

Got a bit of a dilemma about Sunday too - that I need some advice on from you girlies.....will post more in a bit. 

(btw....WonderBoy isn't in the main office today - thank God - the further away the better    )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...sounds like a plan Hun!  

Bev....glad your OK and you had a good appt yesterday. Wish they were all that nice!

B3ndy..weigh in was OK. Put 3lbs on over the last 4 weeks so not too bad. Am trying to follow the plan I did the first week I started after Xmas, I lost 7lbs that week. Although I was on met, but I was also still on clomid. Will see what happens.

DBB2 has just got a new car, only he can't figure out how to work it! Bit high tech for him! He he he! We were making fun of DBB1 and Tesco this morning. She still has loads of vouchers to spend and said that our Housekeeper and DBB2 would have to go and use them. He said "Nah we'll just walk out without paying"!!!! OH MY GOD...maybe thats what happened!! He he he!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - that's not bad at all - you must be pleased. And don't worry about the effect of not being on met - I'm sure you'll get back on track no probs - with or without it.

just replied to Minxy - poor thing, can't imagine how she's feeling right now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw poor Minxy. Really wanted her to get a  .


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just read her post I really thought she would get her BFP this time.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See you in a tick girls - am offski now  

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

is awfully quiet!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats coz i am eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just found the time to pop on and I have to go again. My Mum is waiting down stairs for me to take her to this funeral. Not looking forward to it but after I am off home for tea and lots of wine in the garden with dh and dd. 

Isnt it horrible for Natasha and Gareth.  I wish I had a magic wand or a big stick to shove right up the witches ****!!!!   

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your so eloquent Sal! Thats why we love you! He he he. Horrid funerals, hope it goes as well as it can hun. Lucky you on the vino. Very sad about N&G, we need some oldies to have some luck! No news from Flower so I guess the witch got her!

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

aww no did minxy get a bfn  have been thinking about her, wondered when she would test  i thought it would work for her aswell.

binty a loss in the family takes a long time to get over, i just passed the 7th anniverasry of my grandads death and i still cry sometimes  dont be hard on yourself honey, dh will be back soon. Have fun tonight  thats bad news about work move, do you drive in? are you going to look for another job? thats an awful lot of traveling.

sal sorry witch got you honey  hope funeral goes ok

hi kerry/ b3ndy when are you due to test? good luck to you both. 

hi bev, you and dh must be so excited must be lovely to feel bean moving about 

kerry sore boobs can be a good sign honey 

b3ndy how is wonder boy today? glad dh not having to go to angola, good luck for testing 

ok better get back to work

i was at hospital for scan this morning have 3 follies 1 13mm by 13mm, 1 10mm by 9mm and 1 9 mm by 8mm, they are supposed to get to 18mm before they trigger ovulation (or at least 1 follie at that) they told me to go back on monday but then a while later i got a phone call saying to go back tomorrow as bloods show something and i wasnt to worry? so not sure what is happening as follie not nearly big enough to go.

ok better get back to the grind,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just bought another HPT just to check when I get up tomorrow. HAve funny cramps every now and then, but not as bad as usual. Not getting my hopes up though!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

No time to chat have to go for a meeting about the office move will try and log on later if I don't have a chance have a good evening everyone


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Got my fingers crossed for you Kerry.

Bev x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerry

Fingers crossed and lots of postitive vibes to you hun.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty....oh sounds serious!   Hope they decide they're not moving!

Bev & Kim...thanks hunnies. Will stay + but not getting my hopes up! Would be fab though!

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi 

just a quickie

just wanted to say good luck for testing kerry, got my fingers crossed for you honey  someone on pcos thread just got a bfp this morning to, waiting for af to tstart so she could take clomid. Lets hope all these bfps are catching      keep us updated and good luck again

ok better get back to work, hope you lovely ladies all have a great night

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

its very quiteon here today, I sooooo bored at work, this lovely weather outside and I'm stuck in a stuffy office with a load of grumpy people


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola

me again ...........God ANOTHER THREE HOUR NAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          .....dunno what I'm going to do in 3 weeks when i go onto lates - they'll have to keep prodding me awake!!    

Kerry - keep   hon - have you had any spotting at all?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope no spotting at all! I know I'll be disappointed in the morning when I test and then   arrives just afterwards.

Oh, a 3 hour nap sounds lovely! You obviously needed it!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

try not to be   if you get a bfn - considering you're not sure how long your cycle is yet you may yet be testing too early......got everything crossed for ya!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. Will let you know tomorrow. 

What time is weigh in??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

its either 6.15pm or 7.30pm...will prob go to the early one as I'm starving - and there were so many people queuing up to get weighed last week it took me 40 mins to get myself done!! I'll be drooling all over place by then!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was like that at mine last night, and we got there 10 mins early! Must be the sun bringing them all out! Go early then get your fish cakes and chips!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57526.new.html#new

xx


----------

